# Women Driver Safety



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard: 

(1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.

(2) Flirty man wants to sit up front with me during ride. Nope. Please sit in back seat. (I prefer PAX to sit in back, anyway.)

(3) Men who want to discuss anything sexual/flirty receive one polite request to avoid such topics. Thereafter, they are warned that continued banter will result in end-of-ride, even if that means it ends on the side of the road, near a field. 

(4) Receive ping from two men at strip club location. Nope. Cancelled ride. 

(5) PAX couples who want to engage in anything beyond kissing receive a polite request to "keep it PG rated). Those who disregard my request risk being ejected from my car at any given location along the route.

Any feedback, especially from other women?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Only #5 on your list would bother me. 

I don't mind pax sitting up front & will engage in friendly banter & a bit of flirting (I've got good skills on keeping this fun yet appropriate from my waitressing days). 

I'll take people home to the suburbs & pick up folks from the strip clubs. 

Of course, I live in a completely different area than you. My area is really quite safe. 

In nearly 5 months & 800 rides I've not felt unsafe.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm a guy and I don't pick up guys at strip clubs. They are the worst passengers in general.
Watch the pax ratings. On weekend nights, don't pick up below 4.6 unless there's a surge.
If the flirty man who wants to sit up front is going to the airport, let him. In fact, everyone going to the airport should sit up front so you don't get a ticket.
Give a 1 star to every guy that flirts with you. We don't want those pax. They're going to give you 1 star if you don't sleep with them. 
Carry a knife and pepper spray. Hope you don't have to use it. 
Guys might give you their number or ask for yours. Consider exchanging numbers if you can do business with them, such as if they live far and need rides to the airport. Regular customers are great. Take their money (or their company's money) with a smile.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> I would hope Uber supports me in that regard.
> 
> (2) Flirty man wants to sit up front with me during ride. Nope. Please sit in back seat. (I prefer PAX to sit in back, anyway.)
> 
> ...


You would hope that "Uber supports [you]"? As we say on the stage, "break a leg". The majority of the outsourced CSRs will be unable to read and comprehend your explanation and will reply with non-answers that come from cue cards.

2. Try piling some newspapers, a cooler, books, anything on the front seat. If you have bucket or a split-bench seat, push the right front seat as far forward as it will go. Make sure that the flirty male passenger sees how difficult it will be for you to let him ride in the front. If he insists, insist that you will move neither seat nor stuff.

3. While I can not disagree with your doing an immediate discharge if you do not feel safe, there are a few problems that could come up.

A. A better strategy might be to play along until you can get to a "safer place". If you are on the freeway, and know that there is a gasolene station or a Seven-Eleven close to the exit ramp, get off, pull up and order him out. You will have witnesses to anything that he tries. There will be people who can call the police if he puts his hands on you.

If you are not on a freeway, but somewhere that there is no gasolene station or Seven-Eleven, but know that you will pass one soon, again, play along until you arrive at the place where there are lights and potential witnesses. I know that playing along is something less than pleasant, but, if you try to order him from your vehicle in a remote area, you are likely to be in trouble with no potential help available.

B. Over the past fifty, or so, years, not only the law, but private firms, as well, have taken a view that stresses the imagined "rights" or "privileges" of the wrongdoer, actual or potential, over the rights or needs of the wronged or potential wronged. Thus, despite your legitimate concerns, it is not impossible that Uber would stress your "violation" of its policy that you discharge a troublesome passenger in a "safe" place over your legitimate worry about being violated or assaulted. Mind you, Mademoiselle, I do not defend this, not by any means; I simply explain the situation. If for no other reason than if I feel that I am in peril, there is no CSR or even no prosecutor that has any right to tell me that my fears were unfounded or that any measure that I took to keep myself from bodily harm or any other harm was inappropriate.

5. See Number Three. In the case of this one, though, give them their warning. If they ignore it, let them do what they will. Odds are that they
are not paying attention as you exit the freeway. Pull up to the gasolene station, then interrupt them with a loud voice and order them from your vehicle.

One thing, when ordering them from your vehicle, do it once. If they balk, pick up your telephone and summon the police.



nickd8775 said:


> Watch the pax ratings. On weekend nights, don't pick up below 4.6 unless there's a surge.
> 
> If the flirty man who wants to sit up front is going to the airport, let him. In fact, everyone going to the airport should sit up front so you don't get a ticket.
> 
> ...


Even if a surge, size up the less-than-4,6 as you pull up with locked doors. If you do not like it, cancel and drive away.

That depends on someone's tolerance for flirting. From her language, I gather that the Original Poster's _*ain't none too high*_. That is no complaint or criticism, mind you, simply an observation. Another thing is that it is not a good idea to accept trips off the TNC platform. As a rule, there is no insurance coverage and you could run afoul of local or state laws. While I do concede that the possibility of getting popped in a suburban subdivision is remote, if you keep it up, it increases the odds of getting popped. Further, Uber's computers will flag someone who keeps picking up the same person all the time.

If there is a high tolerance for flirting, letting him sit up front on the airport rides may earn a regular customer (with the above caveats), as odds are that since he has an aeroplane that he must board, he does not have time for too many "fun and games".

That is not unsound advice. The passenger is going to low rate you for not understanding that you just spurned someone that is so desirable that he puts ______________________to shame. In fact, I am wondering, myself, why Mr. Flirts has not appeared in any Holly*wierd* blockbusters lately, or ever, for that matter. You would think that he would have appeared in at least a French or Italian movie, or two.

The pepper spray may be allright, but I would shy from the blade, unless you know how to use it. Never carry or keep a weapon that you do not know how to use. The odds of the wrongdoer's getting a weapon away from you and possibly using it on you increase geometrically when you try to use a weapon that you do not know how to use.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Give a 1 star to every guy that flirts with you


 Well damn that seems a little harsh. Pursuant, unwarranted, _aggressive _flirting after being warned should merit one but just because a person (man/woman) flirts you should not 1-star them.



nickd8775 said:


> Carry a knife





Another Uber Driver said:


> I would shy from the blade


 Agreed, not a good idea regarding the knife. I wouldn't consider carrying one myself either. I do have pepper gel, that is a good idea.



Another Uber Driver said:


> piling some newspapers, a cooler, books, anything on the front seat


 I always feel this is poor advice and I've seen this echoed here before. You are a driver and pax are paying for your seats. You are showing an unprofessional space and immediately cutting your occupancy down (unless you want to load everything in the trunk for larger parties). It's your business, however I feel this looks very novice.


----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Well damn that seems a little harsh. Pursuant, unwarranted, _aggressive _flirting after being warned should merit one but just because a person (man/woman) flirts you should not 1-star them.
> 
> Agreed, not a good idea regarding the knife. I wouldn't consider carrying one myself either. I do have pepper gel, that is a good idea.
> 
> I always feel this is poor advice and I've seen this echoed here before. You are a driver and pax are paying for your seats. You are showing an unprofessional space and immediately cutting your occupancy down (unless you want to load everything in the trunk for larger parties). It's your business, however I feel this looks very novice.


Frankly, I'm more concerned with my safety than my Uber rating or even the marginal income it generates. That said, I don't refuse the seat to everyone...just those who immediately appear disrespectful and/or obnoxious.


----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I'm a guy and I don't pick up guys at strip clubs. They are the worst passengers in general.
> Watch the pax ratings. On weekend nights, don't pick up below 4.6 unless there's a surge.
> If the flirty man who wants to sit up front is going to the airport, let him. In fact, everyone going to the airport should sit up front so you don't get a ticket.
> Give a 1 star to every guy that flirts with you. We don't want those pax. They're going to give you 1 star if you don't sleep with them.
> ...


Good feedback. Thanks.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

"If there is a high tolerance for flirting, letting him sit up front on the airport rides may earn a regular customer (with the above caveats), as odds are that since he has an aeroplane that he must board, he does not have time for too many "fun and games"."

I meant to require people to sit up front on airport rides because you're less likely to get a ticket. But that's a side benefit of the requirement to not look like an Uber. Also, hugging your passenger will definitely keep the cops off your tail at the airport.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> Frankly, I'm more concerned with my safety than my Uber rating or even the marginal income it generates. That said, I don't refuse the seat to everyone...just those who immediately appear disrespectful and/or obnoxious.


Safety first, tough thread to relate to when I see these. I'm a 28 year old male, 5'9 205lbs weightlifter. Stay safe out there and earn that surge $$$


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

I simply don't drive after 7 pm. Wake up early and drive the work rush or the hungover rush. Usually surge and they're too hungover or sleepy to try anything. Be safe.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

I am friendly and flirt with female drivers, but I am good looking sooo it's not a problem for me...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I used to be a Realtor and met several women who refused to do open houses because of the safety concerns. My feeling in that case was "maybe you're in the wrong business."

My sister thought seriously about Ubering but, in the end, she just couldn't come to terms with having a strange man in her car.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Most attacks on Uber drivers from what I have seen occurs when they are being kicked from the car.... might not be a good move on your part.

A better plan is to keep the convo casual while driving to the nearest police station. You are physically AND legally protected. You pass the burden of the passenger safety to the police. Check your local jurisdiction regarding your responsibility for the safety of your passenger, you might be in for a shock. 

Finally, you not feeling comforatable with the conversation isn't a valid reason for dropping a rider off on the side of the freeway or busy intersection. Your number (3) will land you in jail almost anywhere if something happens to the rider


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Stop driving at night and you will not encounter anyone like this.


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

Have a dual camera and a sign that says by entering this vehicle, you acknowledged CCD video in progress.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Tell them you have std's. Wearing a Hiv/aids awareness t shirt & talking to them about being tested should kill the mood fast.

Otoh, if the creep has aids, the ride will definitely not end well


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

For $2.40 min. fare net? Come on. How can any woman Uber driver resist that kind of payday for any reason?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LuLubella said:


> Sigh.


I don't know how the question was meant but it's actually not a completely stupid one. A hot 22 year old is going to have a lot more flirty annoying customers who want to put their hands on her than a 50 year old frumpy overweight woman is. Also as you get older you're generally better at the deflecting such sorts of things. You have a lot more experience.

Course the hot 22 year old will make twice as much in tips but I don't think I need that $3 a week that bad.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> I'm a guy and I don't pick up guys at strip clubs. They are the worst passengers in general.
> Watch the pax ratings. On weekend nights, don't pick up below 4.6 unless there's a surge.
> If the flirty man who wants to sit up front is going to the airport, let him. In fact, everyone going to the airport should sit up front so you don't get a ticket.
> Give a 1 star to every guy that flirts with you. We don't want those pax. They're going to give you 1 star if you don't sleep with them.
> ...


She's already a nervous Nelly and now you want her to carry a knife? So she can pull it out and wave it around and really get herself in trouble?


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I am a female driver, the only time I ever had a problem was the night before Thanksgiving. A bunch of obnoxious drunk men, only had to take them a few miles but couldn't wait for them to get out of my car. I actually don't mind if people sit up front, actually makes for better conversation in my opinion. I have been lucky I guess.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

I think what you are doing so far is good. Right or wrong do whatever brings you peace of mind. Peace of mind is the key in order to do this thankless gig. We only have a few precious seconds before making the determination on allowing somebody in the car so I try to make the best of it. If I have a a real bad feeling about someone before picking them up, I cancel and keep on rolling. That's said, plenty of times I've gone against all my feelings of self preservation and taken a PAX with my spidey sense on high alert and it turned out perfectly fine. Some of those PAX even tipped. But in hindsight was it worth it? I don't think so. That you never know factor can also get us harmed if we go for it and are wrong . Here in NYC there have been cases of Uber drivers getting car jacked at gun point. Stupid criminals yes, but criminals nonetheless and drivers getting caught up in an unfortunate situation with tons of headaches wishing they wouldn't have picked up those "PAXS". It's a tough balance cause then we would defeat the purpose of doing this if we refused everybody.

As for practical advice, I agree with what was said that it *seems* that most physical altercations occur after the ride has started and at some point during the ride the driver kicks out the passenger. I've come very close to that point with a number of passengers but haven't gotten there yet. As a woman you should be mindful if there is a potential for an escalation and take that into account on making that decision vs. finishing the ride. I'm not saying don't ever do it because plenty of situations do call for that, just make sure that when you do you are ready to act if things do escalate.

I have a number of things for self preservation, but overall for me what works is to have everything I need on my person at all times. That includes among other things a back up prepaid flip phone in one of my pockets, some cash on me (outside of my wallet), and copies of my documents.
That way, in a worst case scenario I can always walk/run away from the car and not be stranded unable to call or go to help (whatever that help may be).

Good luck.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


We need more honest women like you, so we don't have to hear women demanding pay equality. You can do what you want, but like most women, you're not providing the same service as a man. Why should women be paid the same when they're not willing to do the same work? Women need time off for babies, have to be home more for the family, aren't always as ambitious, sometimes irrational, not as physically strong, etc. but they are always amazed why they may not make what a man makes.

1.) Who cares? 
2.) Overt flirting I can see, but I would love to see what you think is flirty. You never know these days and women take casual friendliness and can blow it out of proportion. 
3.) I agree nothing sexual should be brought up.
4.) This is dumb. Are you some kind of feminist and this kind of business upsets you or what? I am a married, family man and still go to a strip club once in a blue moon. I am a 5 star rider on Lyft and Uber, tip very well and my friends and I even took our last Lyft driver in with us. Outside of the tip, we bought him all of his drinks and paid for all of his poker (actual poker, not any kind of pun). 
5.) I agree with this.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I would hate to see your list of dating rules.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm a woman and I've had no issues whatsoever in feeling like I'm unsafe. But then again my attitude can Go from 0 to 100 real quick. I guess that's the boricua in me lol. I've had the dumb drunk flirts at night but if you have a strong personality you can handle any conversation. One person being a little too flirty isn't a reason to kick them out of the car. You can simply tell them something like..."ok hun ease up I'm your uber driver not your farmer's only dot com date" and be funny When you say something quirky like that but let them know at the same time you mean it. I'm sorry but I'm not going to act or treat every guy like they are about to attack me that's not a way to live. 
And yes I keep mase, a knife, dash cam and keep a spare cell phone in the car when I go out. 
P.S....I prefer a single guy pax to sit up front cause if they ever try to touch me I'm slamming on the brakes so hard that his head hits the dashboard lol


----------



## UberLulu (May 25, 2015)

If you meet a lady Über driver or if your dating one or if she's in your family or you're riding with her: after you've had the conversation asking her about the sorts of plans, objects and defense things she has 
/does/keeps around, to keep herself from getting raped---

Spend equivalent amount of time and words and thought into conversations with people about how they are successfully planning to not do rape. 

For real. 

Remind your sons when they are heading out for the night. And your boss as he's leaving the office-"hey man have a good weekend, don't forget to not do rapes. "


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

As a somewhat attractive 22 year old female uber driver I just wanna say I do not get many tips because I don't drive drunks. If I did drive drunks I would get lots of tips but I'd also get harrassd. When I first started driving I did one ride after 8pm on a Friday night and got begged to go inside and have some fun by an intoxicated 40 something year old man. I politely declined and quickly dropped him off and he still tipped me $20. Not worth the risk to ever drive at night again. Simply do not drive at night. Just DONT. Never had a problem otherwise and I usually only get tips when I tell people I'm a broke college student lol.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLulu said:


> Remind your sons when they are heading out for the night. And your boss as he's leaving the office-"hey man have a good weekend, don't forget to not do rapes. "


I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> You are a driver and pax are paying for your seats. You are showing an unprofessional space and immediately cutting your occupancy down (unless you want to load everything in the trunk for larger parties). It's your business, however I feel this looks very novice.


Correct, the passenger is paying for _*A*_ seat. He is getting _*A*_ seat, in the back, on the right. Now, if there are two, then one sits in the back on the right, one in the back on the left. If there are three, one can sit in the front, if he so chooses. Sometimes all three prefer to sit in the back. I do offer the option, and will put the stuff in the trunk, if neccessary. If there are four, of course one must sit in the front.

If the passenger is elderly, has a game leg, a bad hip, is on crutches, is portly or something similar, sometimes he finds it easier to get into the front. I allow for that, and, again, will put the stuff into the trunk, if necessary,

Novice? Unprofessional? Marry, Sirrah, it is precisely and specifically professional to have a briefcase, documents or other necessities in the right front seat. We, the cab drivers and limousine drivers, the professionals, always have our necessities in the right front seat. We also very quickly let the passenger(s) know that if the front seat is needed, it will be made available promptly and cheerfully. In fact, the riding public, for years, has been aware that the right front seat is our "office". We set up our stuff in the front seat so that we can collect it quickly to make available the front seat for passengers who have a legitimate need for it.

I advised the lady driver to "occupy" the front seat because I read from her Original Post that she had safety concerns.

Over the years, it has been rare that I have denied a passenger the use of the front seat.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Course the hot 22 year old will make twice as much in tips but I don't think I need that $3 a week that bad.


My goodness! I know that UberX users are awful tippers, but are they that bad. Funny comment! Thanks, it made me laugh a little.



Nikncarlo said:


> my attitude can Go from 0 to 100 real quick. I guess that's the boricua in me. if you have a strong personality you can handle any conversation.
> 
> I prefer a single guy pax to sit up front cause if they ever try to touch me I'm slamming on the brakes so hard that his head hits the dashboard


I suspect that the original poster does not have the outlook that you do. Tenia yo amorosa boricua cuando yo habitaba a Nueva York, entonces conozco lo que dices. Imagine that spoken in Salamanca Spanish with a _*cadenza italiana*_, (pronounce the "yo" with two syllables, and slide the "cuando" into the "yo", for starters) and you might figure out how I charmed her--at least that is what she told me.

D'accordo, l'ultima frase citada cabe bien.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> We need more honest women like you, so we don't have to hear women demanding pay equality. You can do what you want, but like most women, you're not providing the same service as a man. Why should women be paid the same when they're not willing to do the same work? Women need time off for babies, have to be home more for the family, aren't always as ambitious, sometimes irrational, not as physically strong, etc. but they are always amazed why they may not make what a man makes.
> 
> 1.) Who cares?
> 2.) Overt flirting I can see, but I would love to see what you think is flirty. You never know these days and women take casual friendliness and can blow it out of proportion.
> ...


Imma grope an uber driver next time and see if he will take it. If he does than shoot, I guess you're right.

My last job, I had the male coming up to me, asking me how to do xyz. We both had flights after work one day, his departed around 10pm and mine 8pm, but guess who couldn't take it and "had to leave early" even though that person was scheduled to close? I wasn't by the way, and had to for him. And all the poor girl wanted was a statement--guess who got (salary) more because they had the correct set of balls?

Yep.

But thanks for your post, so enlightening.

Also not to deter from this OP's Q but you just gotta suck it up. I have perfected my don't fkwme face (for more then just deleting wandering hands or side passenger hollas) but even then I've had crazies walk up to me, grabbing my boobs or, roping me around the shoulders to "walk" me somewhere


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Lyft Dude said:


> Have a dual camera and a sign that says by entering this vehicle, you acknowledged CCD video in progress.


save the money... forget the camera: just put up the sign.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> so we don't have to hear women demanding pay equality. You can do what you want, but like most women, you're not providing the same service as a man. Why should women be paid the same when they're not willing to do the same work?


Do you know the difference between 'equal/same' and 'equitable/similar'?
By your logic, women should get paid more than men becuase they are the ones who have to give birth.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm too handsome...most women drivers flirt with me lol
But I can understand what you're saying OP your safety of course is #1 so nice to hear you're putting that over flirting back and trying to earn a tips$$

And if you don't let me sit up front I will 1star you


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Imma grope an uber driver next time and see if he will take it. If he does than shoot, I guess you're right.
> 
> My last job, I had the male coming up to me, asking me how to do xyz. We both had flights after work one day, his departed around 10pm and mine 8pm, but guess who couldn't take it and "had to leave early" even though that person was scheduled to close? I wasn't by the way, and had to for him. And all the poor girl wanted was a statement--guess who got (salary) more because they had the correct set of balls?
> 
> ...


Nowhere did the OP nor my post mention anything about being groped, so what are you even talking about? Since you brought it up -- not in the corporate world, but in jobs during college, I had fellow female employees slap my butt and say inappropriate things. I didn't care, but that's not to say others shouldn't care. I am just making a point that women aren't as innocent as they're portrayed.

Good for you on working harder than someone. There are some really strong, smart, go-getter women out there, and there are a lot of men who suck at everything. Still, you can't argue a lot of the negatives for the majority of women in the workforce. As an employer, women can't be ask about their plans for children. Why promote some 20 something female, when she will probably need a year off very soon and then will need to go to all of Ayden's events? Why promote someone like the OP, who needs a bunch of accommodations out of irrational fear? Again, not all women are like this, but a lot are -- you just don't know.

If a person is too scared to drive someone around, do something else. Would I want my wife to be out driving people around? No, but if she were, I would want her to do it correctly.

Outside of specialized fields, sales is the best job choice for all sexes. You get paid what you're worth and don't have to depend on kissing someones butt to move up. If you sell enough, you make money, you move up, you can get off when you need off, etc.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do you know the difference between 'equal/same' and 'equitable/similar'?
> By your logic, women should get paid more than men becuase they are the ones who have to give birth.


Yes, I know the difference, and your post makes zero sense.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Ch


Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know how the question was meant but it's actually not a completely stupid one. A hot 22 year old is going to have a lot more flirty annoying customers who want to put their hands on her than a 50 year old frumpy overweight woman is. Also as you get older you're generally better at the deflecting such sorts of things. You have a lot more experience.
> 
> Course the hot 22 year old will make twice as much in tips but I don't think I need that $3 a week that bad.


cheap pax won't tip her either, silly.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

A few thoughts

I feel sorry for most drivers who do not realize the risks.

I wish more cars came with selective door locking. It is extremely easy to do a bait n switch where you are picking up a passenger, you are paying attention to the passenger side of a vehicle and when you unlock the door, (generally all) you can have some one who snuck up on the driver side and open your door and either carjack or pull you out. 

Anything sexual, once you finish the fare, mark them as one and report them to Uber. 

In all honesty, Uber does not care if you are raped or attacked. They will brush it off and it is just as easy for someone to get another email and credit card if they are kicked from Uber as well as you can get pre-paid and be COMPLETELY ANONYMOUS. 

Uber needs to allow drivers to block off areas they do not want to pick up or drop off passengers at. A driver should also see the destination before hand. 

Be careful out there. Your life is worth a lot more than a fare.


----------



## lcwashinc (Dec 24, 2015)

I am a male in Scottsdale AZ the women at night after drinks are worse than the men. I always politely tell them your not suppose to touch your Driver with a laugh. Women love to touch your shoulder while they are in the back. Women are not innocent. You have to really know how to handle yourself with words, and get some thick skin. Fact of the matter is most men are not rapist, and remember you have alot more power than you think by driving that car. After a warning Hit the gas a little bit, and let that pax understand you meant what you said.


----------



## UberLulu (May 25, 2015)

As a lady Über driver, I feel like I'm at risk of occasionally needing to get assertive quickly as needed. Because people forget how to act right. Sometimes they are outer limits drunk, horney, in some type of heightened dude/bro agressive dick frat boy mode or whatever. And then the person who came to pick them up and take them where they need to go looks momlike or cool or bangable or whatever. And there are no visual queues like in taxis to trigger their automatic culturally programmed behavior expectations.

So occasionally I have to reach down into my assertiveness storage and get abruptly and professionally real to snap them back into my realm of needing to get them somewhere safely without any bullshit. It's not my normal vibe, but it's available to me when needed.

I don't feel like I'm at any higher risk of getting assaulted or raped driving for Über. I feel more at risk of this when I'm just living my normal non-work life, dating and socializing ect, so in that context, my riders are often leaving a higher risk environment, when they get in my car. But I don't get to dictate what feels safe to other people or assess their risk for them-that's theirs to handle.

If I perceived myself as being at a higher risk of being assaulted-I would definitely have to weigh that carefully against the earnings potential and decide if it was worth it. For me currently, it's only barely and occasionally worth it, without any perception of being at higher risk of assault. If higher risk WAS a perception I personally held-it would clearly place driving-for me-in the " nope-not worth it" column. Implementing restrictions on when and who I would drive and where they can sit ect..-would surely substantially reduce potential to be profitable even more.

I understand and respect a persons need to feel safe and make decisions for themself to ensure their safety.
If I don't feel safe -I let my riders know that and tell them exactly what I need from them to get back into safety bubble realm. 

Heres real life examples of assertive safety talk I've done:
Dude step back away from car right now-do not reach into my car to assault my rider. You will go to jail for that.
Dude-do not touch me. That's not ok, you can't do that. I feel unsafe when you do that.
You absolutely can not holler in my car and I will need to end the trip immediately if that happens again. 
Dude, you can not be in my car. Please exit my car right away. If you need a ride, go back outside and use the app to request one. You need to exit this car right away.
No I don't want to, please do not ask me that again.


----------



## lcwashinc (Dec 24, 2015)

UberLulu said:


> As a lady Über driver, I feel like I'm at risk of occasionally needing to get assertive quickly as needed. Because people forget how to act right. Sometimes they are outer limits drunk, horney, in some type of heightened dude/bro agressive dick frat boy mode or whatever. And then the person who came to pick them up and take them where they need to go looks momlike or cool or bangable or whatever. And there are no visual queues like in taxis to trigger their automatic culturally programmed behavior expectations.
> 
> So occasionally I have to reach down into my assertiveness storage and get abruptly and professionally real to snap them back into my realm of needing to get them somewhere safely without any bullshit. It's not my normal vibe, but it's available to me when needed.
> 
> ...


BOOM YOU NAILED IT!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I'm too handsome...most women drivers flirt with me lol
> But I can understand what you're saying OP your safety of course is #1 so nice to hear you're putting that over flirting back and trying to earn a tips$
> 
> And if you don't let me sit up front I will 1star you


Geez...


----------



## AF_Vet (Dec 15, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


OK, I agree with everything EXCEPT #5. I say, bring it on.. but wait until I can get my camcorder turned on and pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

I agree with icwashinc that women are worse. First off they look me up and down immediately I guess trying to determine whether they are prettier than I am, I've had problems only with females. One trying to lay down and put her feet on the middle console, one tried to eat a sloppy burrito in my car while drunk, one tried getting in my car while cussing some guy out in the street. Just today I had a girl who clearly thought she was gods gift to the world get in my car....I ask like I always do "is such and such where we are headed to"? She sucks her teeth and says "just look at the f'ing app if that's the address I put in then it's f'ing correct". I cancelled the call and told her flat out "ok princess you can get the f out my car and wait for some dumbass to pick you up who thinks you are pretty enough to put up with your crap cause it ain't me". And she tried opening her mouth and I told her "the best advice I can give you is to leave quietly before you lose your horse hair"


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with picking up from a strip club.
Flirting- Men will flirt, especially if you're attractive. Happens all the time. I ignore unless they persist. 
I drop off in suburbs, ALL THE TIME. Those are actually the best rides, because they're distant. Most fall asleep on the way.

Perhaps this job is not for you. Do you have a taser or some means of protection? You should. I keep a taser between my legs at all times and pepper gel close by in the side of my door. If a drunk sits up front and makes an INKLING of a wrong move, I will stop my car and TASE the hell out of him and follow it up with a good long squirt of pepper spray for good measure.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> I agree with icwashinc that women are worse. First off they look me up and down immediately I guess trying to determine whether they are prettier than I am, I've had problems only with females. One trying to lay down and put her feet on the middle console, one tried to eat a sloppy burrito in my car while drunk, one tried getting in my car while cussing some guy out in the street. Just today I had a girl who clearly thought she was gods gift to the world get in my car....I ask like I always do "is such and such where we are headed to"? She sucks her teeth and says "just look at the f'ing app if that's the address I put in then it's f'ing correct". I cancelled the call and told her flat out "ok princess you can get the f out my car and wait for some dumbass to pick you up who thinks you are pretty enough to put up with your crap cause it ain't me". And she tried opening her mouth and I told her "the best advice I can give you is to leave quietly before you lose your horse hair"


Bravo!!

Get out of the car before having that conversation though. Ever seen the video of the Uber driver getting sucker punched?? Yea, dont talk shi* with them sitting behind you...IJS


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

docswife said:


> I don't see anything wrong with picking up from a strip club.
> Flirting- Men will flirt, especially if you're attractive. Happens all the time. *I ignore unless they persist.*


And then??? 



> I keep a taser between my legs at all times and pepper gel close by in the side of my door. If a drunk sits up front and makes an INKLING of a wrong move, I will stop my car and TASE the hell out of him and follow it up with a good long squirt of pepper spray for good measure.


Got it. Uber male pax assault vid's coming soon to utube. Those are always entertaining.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> And then???
> 
> Let's just say don't push it...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

docswife said:


> Let's just say don't push it...


Well, I had to ask.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Correct, the passenger is paying for _*A*_ seat. He is getting _*A*_ seat, in the back, on the right. Now, if there are two, then one sits in the back on the right, one in the back on the left. If there are three, one can sit in the front, if he so chooses. Sometimes all three prefer to sit in the back. I do offer the option, and will put the stuff in the trunk, if neccessary. If there are four, of course one must sit in the front.
> 
> If the passenger is elderly, has a game leg, a bad hip, is on crutches, is portly or something similar, sometimes he finds it easier to get into the front. I allow for that, and, again, will put the stuff into the trunk, if necessary,
> 
> ...


 Nope, you have your sh*t next to you in the front seat you're a disorganized mess in my opinion. The car should be clean with minimal accessories. What "office supplies" do you even need next to you? You're driving a car, cheap excuse to push people to the back. Talk about living in fear.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Nope, you have your sh*t next to you in the front seat you're a disorganized mess in my opinion. The car should be clean with minimal accessories. What "office supplies" do you even need next to you? You're driving a car, cheap excuse to push people to the back. Talk about living in fear.


I had one passenger complain about her last Uber driver who had "snacks and stuff spread out all over the front seat." It's amazing the things that people do notice and care about. A tidy car is a good idea.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

docswife said:


> I don't see anything wrong with picking up from a strip club.
> Flirting- Men will flirt, especially if you're attractive. Happens all the time. I ignore unless they persist.
> I drop off in suburbs, ALL THE TIME. Those are actually the best rides, because they're distant. Most fall asleep on the way.
> 
> Perhaps this job is not for you. Do you have a taser or some means of protection? You should. I keep a taser between my legs at all times and pepper gel close by in the side of my door. If a drunk sits up front and makes an INKLING of a wrong move, I will stop my car and TASE the hell out of him and follow it up with a good long squirt of pepper spray for good measure.


Just don't spray him while he's in your car... you won't be able to drive it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Nope, you have your sh*t next to you in the front seat you're a disorganized mess in my opinion.
> 
> The car should be clean with minimal accessories.
> 
> ...


No, you have your stuff in the front seat next to you, you are a pro. That is how the pros do it. No opinion; fact.

Clean does not preclude having articles in places. If you would read my post, I did state that I put the things in the front seat in such a way that I can move them quickly and easily should the front seat be needed. As people do ride in the front seat from time-to-time, I keep it clean. A side note: in the District of Columbia, current regulations require only that the back seat of a taxicab be covered in a "non-absorbent material". I paid extra to have both passenger front seat and driver seat covered. Why? It is easier to keep them clean. Cloth seats absorb things and smell. Covered seats can be Spray Nine-d and wiped to avoid their smelling.

Take a lesson from a pro: Two telephones, a stylus, pens, flashlight (to see addresses on houses at night, for one), Trip Sheet on clipboard (if taxicab)/Record Book (if UberX car), paper maps (much more accurate than a GPS), can of de-stinkifier spray (for people who put out a smoke just before they board, or who have pungent carryout or the Idiot's Delight Pizza, and so forth.....), roll of paper towels, bottle of Spray Nine, credit card terminal (for people who want to tip on UberX but "have no cash"/for the cab, when City-mandated terminal fails [frequently]), change bucket (for the few people in the cab who pay cash and want their change/for tolls on both vehicles..................There is a start. If you need to know what else I need, I could run out to the cab and see what else I have there (The snow has been coming down for a bit, here, but the big push broom is by the door, so no big deal)

The Original Poster stated that she did not want people in her front seat. That is her business. I suggested to her a way to keep people out of her front seat.

Talk about reading something into my post that is not there.....................and if you have any criticism of the Original Poster, her attitudes, her "fears", or lack thereof, her desire to keep people out of her front seat, or anything else, might I suggest that you direct said criticism to the Original Poster? I would not know who she was if she were to hail my cab or summon my UberXmobile.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

docswife said:


> Bravo!!
> 
> Get out of the car before having that conversation though. Ever seen the video of the Uber driver getting sucker punched?? Yea, dont talk shi* with them sitting behind you...IJS


Yeah I made sure my door was wide open and I was halfway out. But I get what you are saying. Thanks


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright taxi let's break this down:



Another Uber Driver said:


> Clean does not preclude having articles in places. If you would read my post, I did state that I put the things in the front seat in such a way that I can move them quickly and easily should the front seat be needed


 Yes it does, maybe that's why my pax strongly prefer Uber/Lyft so much more than a taxi, because it's a regular, clean and usually more modern car, _not_ some dude's cluttered office with video ads rolling and a massive meter box ticking the fare. You're in D.C. so I'm sure it's another world over there though just like the New York market. From what I've seen, super clean and clutter-free is ideal.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Two telephones, a stylus, pens, flashlight (to see addresses on houses at night, for one), Trip Sheet on clipboard (if taxicab)/Record Book (if UberX car), paper maps (much more accurate than a GPS), can of de-stinkifier spray (for people who put out a smoke just before they board, or who have pungent carryout or the Idiot's Delight Pizza, and so forth.....), roll of paper towels, bottle of Spray Nine, credit card terminal (for people who want to tip on UberX but "have no cash"/for the cab, when City-mandated terminal fails [frequently]), change bucket (for the few people in the cab who pay cash and want their change/for tolls on both vehicles


Two Telephones: Personal preference I suppose, I can run Uber/Lyft just fine on one.
Stylus: No need
Pens: Dash storage compartment
Flashlight: LED flashlight in center console area (behind cupholders)
Clipboard/Record Book: Sherpashare (I don't use it), Notes section on iPhone
Paper Maps: GoogleMaps
Spray: Ozium in glove box
Paper Towels/Spray: Truck in storage bin
Credit Card Terminal: Seems tacky (Not that desperate to push tips)
Change Bucket: Cashless app

I have the same stuff but it's out of sight.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Talk about reading something into my post that is not there


 If you have to build a fort with sh*t to block of passengers you're doing it wrong, or right if you're a taxi apparently. My pax hate the taxi companies here.

It's the internet so no one's going to change what we're doing lel it's fun to pretend though


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh somebody broke down, allright, but I doubt that the quoted poster even understands that it is he..................



MikesUber said:


> Yes it does, maybe that's why my pax strongly prefer Uber/Lyft so much more than a taxi, because it's a regular, clean and usually more modern car, _not_ some dude's cluttered office with video ads rolling and a massive meter box ticking the fare. You're in D.C. so I'm sure it's another world over there though just like the New York market. From what I've seen, super clean and clutter-free is ideal.


No it does not. Why does putting something into a seat make it "dirty"? It does not. Everything following "that's why" in the first sentence has nothing to do with articles and clean. Because of that, I shall, for the present, refrain from addressing the false, profiling, stereotyping and baseless verbiage therein contained. Do understand that the "meter ticking" and advertising are: a) excluded from my statement about "false..........." and b) are required by local law. "Clutter" does not demand "dirty". A few articles in the seat are not necessarily "clutter".

Your chariot just broke down.



MikesUber said:


> Two Telephones: Personal preference I suppose, I can run Uber/Lyft just fine on one.
> Stylus: No need
> Pens: Dash storage compartment
> Flashlight: LED flashlight in center console area (behind cupholders)
> ...


Now, we need to get into a bit of "read' _*AND*_ comprehend as well as a few other things on this list. Ya' see, it is all about making it easier, since your posterior is planted in that seat for how ever many hours it is. Yes, you can get out and stretch, and yes, I do. I climb stairs to houses to schlepp suitcases less for the passenger's benefit and more for mine. Aside from that, despite my age and condition, I still can climb a stair and schlepp a suitcase.

Two telephones makes it easier on me.

Stylus-some of us are fumble fingers and have a hard time with technology. Despite that, some of us understand that we must deal with it if we are somewhat lacking in a desire to perish in business. Again, you do everything that you can to make it easier on yourself.

You can put your pens in whatever a "dash storage compartment" is if you must, but I like to have mine in reach. Again, you must make things as easy as possible on yourself.

My flashlight will go into the console, but I must close the armrest. I prefer to have mine in easy reach because I must make things easier on myself.

What is a "Sherpashare"? It takes too long to key in all of that stuff and get it to format properly on a telephone. I can write it much faster. If I am on UberX, all that I need write is the drop-off time and the gross fare. I can write that much faster than waiting for a "notes section" page to open. The taxi trip sheet is still required by local regulation, here, so there is nothing that I can p ut on a "notes section". Once more, I do everything that I can to make this easier on myself.

Yes, paper maps. I guess that you failed either to read, comprehend or both, my statement that the paper maps are more accurate than the GPS or anything that pretends to be one, such as Google Maps. To be sure, I will use the Google just to get started, but when I get stuck at a light, out comes the paper map. I have caught more than a few Google Maps errors that way. Further, I have caught Google Maps trying to send me on the scenic route more than once. Despite a myth (........and it would not surprise me if you believed such a myth) that cab drivers like to take the scenic route, that myth is just that--a myth. You make your best money delivering your customer to his destination in the quickest, most efficient manner possible and moving on to your next customer. That goes *double* for UberX/Uber Pool and the GREAT NEWS! rates that it pays. In fact, I could tell you more than one story about the hip cab driver with his knowledge and paper map versus the fancy-schmancy, new-fangled GPS and internet direction finders. Guess who was correct? (HINT: It _*weren't all that thar' high-falutin' fancy modern stuff*_). It is all about the Benjamins in this business, Jack, just as it is in any business.

Spray in the glove box is, again, too hard to reach. Sometimes, you need it quickly. I posted one such story to some board here. I forget which one it was. This was on UberX, too, mind you. Remember, I drive both. You must do everything that you can to make it easier on yourself while you are out there.

_*Truck in storage bin*_? That one gets a "HUH?" button. What storage bin where in what truck? If I am missing something, please enlighten me or clarify it for me.

Where did I post *anything* that I was_* "pushing"*_ tips? Again, you like to read stuff into what people post, -eh? The terminal is there if someone makes the first statement about his liking to tip, but lacking cash. I will run the thing for a dollar if he is willing. I do not "push" it; he must mention it first. Responding to a statement _*ain't pushin' nothin'*_. If he balks, I let it go, I do not "push" it.

You forgot to read the part that I posted about tolls and change buckets, -eh? I see, we gloss over when it conflicts with pre-conceived notions and insert when something is missing that would fit the pre-conceived notions.

The axle on your chariot is broken in a few places, so it looks like it is headed down and is about to go CRASH!.



MikesUber said:


> If you have to build a fort with sh*t to block of passengers you're doing it wrong, or right if you're a taxi apparently.


Do you read or comprehend anything to which you reply? Twice I have stated that the stuff in the front seat is easily movable should said front seat be needed. That would hardly qualify as building a "fort" with [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for solid waste]. In fact, it would not qualify as building any "fort" out of anything. Nowhere have I stated that I build any "fort" to keep people out of anywhere.

In addition, I have stated that the so-called "fort building" was a reply to the Original Poster. Criticising me for whatever faults you imagine in the Original Poster is not that productive. If you have a criticism of the Original Poster, you might better accomplish your purpose (whatever it is) by directing said criticism to her. I can not help you with the Original Poster.

You just broke down your own chariot, again.



MikesUber said:


> It's the internet so no one's going to change what we're doing lel it's fun to pretend though


This one gets the "HUH?" button.

Yup. you "[broke] this down", allright, you broke down your own chariot. Your dilettantiness is showing. (If, indeed, there is such a word)


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't like anyone up front if there are fewer than 4 people but have allowed 1 of 3 to ride in the front seat due to his size. I try to purposely keep my front seat filled with something at all times.

I pick up from almost anywhere and I drop off almost everywhere. 

I have a stun gun and pepper spray and a scissors - all for my protection.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


Sigh


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Pepper spray and a Slap Jack! Keep the Slap Jack under your left leg so it's accessible. It is a very effective weapon. I guarantee if you connect it's nite nite! You can purchase one on Amazon for $15.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


Women drivers safety issue is a big one. A lot of people are not used to the idea of women as their driver. Generally bar crowds can be rough. Some of the drunk passengers can overstep.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


You gotta do what you gotta do. If you don't feel safe in a situation you shouldn't care what the rest of us think. I do like the suggestion though that you keep the front seat full of stuff, or you might try putting tape over that lock post so it doesn't pop up when you unlock the doors.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Everyone please save this number:

*Uber Safety Hotline 
800-353-8237*


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

_This is NOT the job for YOU!_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberguuber said:


> What do you look like ?


Highly inappropriate post considering that your question lacks any context!


BurgerTiime said:


> This is NOT the job for YOU!


And who made you the arbiter of whether being an Uber Driver is a good fit for LuLubella?


ATXBigMouth said:


> We need more honest women like you, so we don't have to hear women demanding pay equality. You can do what you want, but like most women, you're not providing the same service as a man.


Pay Equality has nothing to do with Women Driver Safety.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just tell the guys that you are a TRANSGENDER, 90% of those guys will be eliminated immediately...


"So! How do you guys feel about having a transgender drive you all today?!"


----------



## Vernomalus95 (Jan 9, 2016)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


Good for you, LuLubella! seriously

I know if I had a sister/aunt/mom/Gfriend/wife/close female friend doing Uber, I would worry *constantly *about her safety.

You may also want to consider a stun gun, quite honestly. Knife and pepper spray (both previously suggested, up-thread, if I remember...) are both "messy" for your vehicle and do not adequately incapacitate your "assailant."

(1) and (4) might be limiting your take but are totally understandable.

I actually prefer PAX to sit up front. (It tends to bug me always having somebody staring at me from behind too often and _*out of sight*_.) It's come around to bite me back, though, a few times. Pax thinking it's OK to place shoes-on-dash (seriously? raised in a barn? lol) One time a drunk incoherent man actually started reaching toward my *ahem* _steering-wheel-area..._and I had to _*physically *_"course-correct" him back to his "own personal space." He was quite belligerent though.

One thing that tends to disgust me is the way young fellas can sometimes discuss their "conquests" in my car. As a male, I tend to a) not want to freakin' hear women spoken of like meat b) don't know quite how to deal with it. Because if you're "that guy" requesting the "guy talk" stop...tends to reign down certain "aspersions" against one. Any advice?

Per (5) two young ladies once got "aggressively over-friendly" in my back seat, the one literally out of her seat belt area "on" the other one. I am too timid. Should have said to knock it off. Though the fella up front tried to do my complaining for me. _Tried._

Stay safe!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberguuber said:


> What do you look like ?


POST # 2/uberguuber: Perhaps...........
HER AVATAR ?
Just spitballin' here. Chortle !


----------



## bigprttygrlswag (Oct 11, 2014)

LuLubella I've been in some sketchy situations. A drunk "dr." sat in the front and refused to get out without me giving him my number. At first I told him, "I'm sorry, I'm seeing someone. And I need to pick up my next pax." Still wasn't taking no for an answer. In a calm but stern voice I said "Sir, please get out. Other pax are waiting on me." He finally got out and muttered I would regret it LOL. I was in a Hotel lobby, so I didn't feel so much threatened, as annoyed.

I picked up 3 "cholos" around a milk refinery plant around midnight. This trip I should have just driven off and let a guy driver take. They were not rude, but intimidating. They were in good spirits and we talked about growing up in Houston, nothing taboo. Picked them up in a shady location and dropped them off at an even shadier "bar". Even 2 of the pax said it looked creepy, and the other pax said "Don't worry, I have my gun too."  I was very lucky bc I honestly had no way to defend myself at the time. Side note - they tipped me $5.

I had to listen to my gut feelings with I picked up around 1:30 am and the address was a no-tell motel. I just cancelled that one and left - no regrets.

This job is not for every female. I never get dolled up or wear anything revealing. I've heard comments like "Wow, they let women drive here" and "Here's my number, whenever you're off." Def had some friendly invitation from men and women to join them for dinner/lunch/parties or visit them at their restaurant for a comp meal. But you really have to roll with the punches. I have experience working in sports bars, restaurants and hotels.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/LuLubella: "Ahoy!" & Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Sunny, 72°F, Blue-skied Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

I have maintained, from Day One, that
adhering to the Comfort Rule means
Focussed Driving Distraction-Free and
therefore a Safer Ride. There are enough
variables OUTSIDE your car without
adding PAX Shenanigans to the mix!

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. REAL!


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

I give one star to anyone who is rude, flirty, or making out in my car beyond kissing.
It is not intentional but there really is no other place to put my purse and winter jacket than the front rider seat so the men who are intending to sit in the front don't really have a choice. I apologize to them for doing this. Sometimes I have allowed a man to sit in the front and it has not caused any issues. Once I had to leave a drunk and highly flirty Lyft rider at a liquor store when he expected me to wait for him after having made me go to a coffee shop first and wait. I called Lyft and told them about this. They were very apologetic that this happened to me.
Once three highly drunk young men wanted me to take them to a casino that was 40 miles away in the mountains on a wintery night at 9:00 pm and offered me a hundred dollar bill to make it up for the return trip. I told them to call another uber. 
Finally, the pay with both Uber and Lyft is so pathetic that it is not worth fretting over the ratings. I will be happy say goodbye if they deactivate me, which they actually might because my rating is 4.58. Safety is far more important than ratings.
Having said all this, I have noticed that I get a lot of female passengers and they are usually quite pleased to see a female driver. It gives me immense satisfaction giving a ride to them.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Everyone please save this number:
> 
> *Uber Safety Hotline
> 800-353-8237*


Is it picked up by a human being right away or do callers have to go thru several rounds of pressing the button first?

(Edited a typo.)



BurgerTiime said:


> _This is NOT the job for YOU!_


It is very difficult to provide advice or put forth a comment on this issue without breaking the gender equality rule.

IMHO the correct and an effective re-hab program for that allegedly drunk doctor case would be to have her drive UberX FT for five years. That will sober her up and humble her down. She will be down to earth at the end of the five years.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

steel108 said:


> Most attacks on Uber drivers from what I have seen occurs when they are being kicked from the car.... might not be a good move on your part.
> 
> A better plan is to keep the convo casual while driving to the nearest police station. You are physically AND legally protected. You pass the burden of the passenger safety to the police. Check your local jurisdiction regarding your responsibility for the safety of your passenger, you might be in for a shock.
> 
> Finally, you not feeling comforatable with the conversation isn't a valid reason for dropping a rider off on the side of the freeway or busy intersection. Your number (3) will land you in jail almost anywhere if something happens to the rider


POST #:16/steel108: Since LA/OC is the
Biggest UPNF City
SubForum, it is your Closest Neighbors
that WOULD benefit when you Post
that List of "Responsibilities for PAX
Safety" that they SHOULD be aware of.

Your CERTAINTY about " # 3 landing you
in jail" seems hyperbolic. Can you pro-
vide a Hyperlink that supports that 
Contention ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Just tell the guys that you are a TRANSGENDER, 90% of those guys will be eliminated immediately...
> 
> "So! How do you guys feel about having a transgender drive you all today?!"


I have absolutely no problem with that. What does being transgender have to do with anything?

For the few women drivers I've had (absolutely grateful for) they tell me they're not concerned and, their husbands don't mind because they know they are smart enough to take care of themselves.

But honestly I am not surprised by the worry. If guys can holler out of the car, with a whole street in between; I can't imagine how they'll be like in a closed space eg vehicle.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


The problem is, in most cases you're going to have the PAX in your car by the time you don't like it. I had a Lyft ride where the guy had a picture of himself smiling from ear to ear and a 4.8 rating. I picked him up, had a 40 mintues ride in front of me and in 10 minutes knew he was off. He was calling drivers pedophiles, he was using the N word as we drove downtown (Detroit) he was flipping other cars off. I thought about pulling over and kicking him out but I didn't know what that would lead to. So I kept the conversation light, got him there, rated him 1 and reported him to Lyft. Lyft called me, got the details and dumped him. The kicker, I had an Uber request last week from a 5 star rider with the same name, same pick up, I cancelled the ride request but all he did was switch to Uber. Point is, you will have to determine how you're going to handle these situations as a women, IF they were to happen to you. I don't think kicking someone out on the side of the road for talking sexual is the best thing. Get them there, then report them. If they're not touching you, be smart about these decisions. 
I had all good experiences for 6 months until this guy. I'm now looking into getting a taser!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Is it picked up a human being right away or do callers have to go thru several rounds of pressing the button first?


There is recording that advises Drivers to calm 911 for immediate emergency assistance. The Driver is then connected with live support from Uber's Safety Team. I recommend that Drivers call that number to familiarise themselves with the recording & the options.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLulu said:


> If you meet a lady Über driver or if your dating one or if she's in your family or you're riding with her: after you've had the conversation asking her about the sorts of plans, objects and defense things she has
> /does/keeps around, to keep herself from getting raped---
> 
> Spend equivalent amount of time and words and thought into conversations with people about how they are successfully planning to not do rape.
> ...


POST # 28/UberLulu : And exactly HOW
MANY OF YOUR
BOSSES have you sent off with the
"....and don't do rape" finale ?

Mentoring Bison: S. M. H. !


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I have absolutely no problem with that. What does being transgender have to do with anything?.


It's to keep the dirty perverted mind of men occupied on a completely different issue and not thinking about gettin' in her pants... Straight Guys like watching Star Wars but we don't want a D***saber fight with another... It is not 100% effective but it could work, so use all the tools you may have in certain situations...

Hell, you can even distract them by saying you are on your monthly and "bleeding so much you are surprised you are still alive!" This may cost you some stars but she's not concerened with stars over her well being so these are some things you could do...

You ladies can also tell your pax that your husband is on the phone right now monitoring you, where you are, who you are with now and where you are heading to, most pax doesn't know that...


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I think we, women, have the right to do our job AND have personal rules. If our rules make US feel safe, then that's our right. The OP have us her rules for HER to feel safe and quite frankly she shouldn't be told this job isn't for her. 

My number one rule is no solo men in the front seat at night. And like the op, no groups of men far away in suburbia. Because of my own rules, I found it easier to not drive past 8pm (unless there is an event like NYE).


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

I respect every woman's rules while they are driving but at the same time it seems really over dramatic in some points. You do realize rape can happen just walking to the mailbox right? For me that's just not the way to live....constantly in fear. I don't know what areas you are in or how safe each area is but I know where to avoid and at what times. If I take a pax into a so so area and I don't want to pick another pax up from there I simply turn my apps off until I've gotten to an area I feel more comfortable in. If I pull up to someone and it don't feel right I drive off and cancel, i go out only at night on the weekends and I avoid the club areas if possible because I don't feel like being a baby sitter....and ladies lets keep it real....females that are drunk are way worse than men.. I've had no problems picking up a group of guys at night. I don't drive nervously I simply divert their stupid come-ons and steer the convo right back to something else.
Last night a pax I picked up (at a seedy strip club) was so wasted he seriously asked me to find him a hooker or a "massage parlour" at 4am....I just looked at him and said "hun I'm gonna save you from an unnecessary std.... you need a cold shower and some sleep I'm dropping you off at your place feel free to request another uber driver to find you some strange". He didnt get out of line, didnt give me a hard time he actually laughed and agreed. Not once did i get antsy or nervous or allow him to see I just wanted to throw his ass off the highway. Yes I have mace and taser in car alongside a flashlight (small one to read numbers on buildings at night), I have a spare phone in car too for emergencies if ever needed but everything is out of sight. I don't ride with my mace and taser activated and waiting between my legs like someone on here said they did. That's insane....what if you stop short and accidentally tase your cooter? I'm sure my arguments are falling on deaf ears I just think it's a bit extreme.
Be careful and be safe but don't be afraid of Everyone and every shadow. 99.9% of our pax are just trying to get from point A to point B


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

driverco said:


> Just don't get the no front seat, ever see goodfellas? At that point might as well just accept pax with female names, maybe Uber can implement this for female drivers either way just don't think this job for some


And by "some" you mean women? Legit question. We have a right to drive. We have a right not to do what we are uncomfortable with. Just like any other job. Because basically you're saying women shouldn't work with any man on a one on one basis. Also, until YOU become a woman, you'll never ever relate.
This isn't just for you, it's for everyone who questiona what a woman says they are not comfortable with.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> _This is NOT the job for YOU!_


That is not the judgment for YOU, burger.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> That is not the judgment for YOU, burger.


She asked, I stated. So yeah it kinda is. As a woman myself I felt there are too many sistuations that the uber pings put me in very bad areas at very bad times. So I had to make a decision. Work better times or quit. If you choose to work those sketchy times and feel it's dangerous, this job isn't for you. Period.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

lcwashinc said:


> I am a male in Scottsdale AZ the women at night after drinks are worse than the men. I always politely tell them your not suppose to touch your Driver with a laugh. Women love to touch your shoulder while they are in the back. Women are not innocent. You have to really know how to handle yourself with words, and get some thick skin. Fact of the matter is most men are not rapist, and remember you have alot more power than you think by driving that car. After a warning Hit the gas a little bit, and let that pax understand you meant what you said.


I agree to pretty much everything you just said, although male physical superiority over women should be considered and they have to take a few extra steps to their safety.

Also I'd like to let rape obsessed women to know that the majority of us guys aren't rapist. I've had mostly male friends throughout my life, as I am not a believer in opposite sex true friendships, and never have I encountered a guy who rapes. Friend, stranger nor foe ever raped anybody.

They are out there, but don't generalize man equals rapist


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> She aked I stated. So yeah it kinda is. As a woman myself I felt there are too many sistuations that the uber pings put me in very bad areas at very bad times. So I had to make a decision. Work better times or quit. If you choose to work those sketchy times and feel it's dangerous, this job isn't for you. Period.


You being a woman as well doesn't mean you can judge for her. She's got to find her own answers, all we can do is advise.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

75drive said:


> Pepper spray and a Slap Jack! Keep the Slap Jack under your left leg so it's accessible. It is a very effective weapon. I guarantee if you connect it's nite nite! You can purchase one on Amazon for $15.


POST # 62/75drive: "S L A P J A C K" ?
New-to-me
means that I'm Googling it now!

Bison: Sounds perfect for "Dope" Slaps!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 62/75drive: "S L A P J A C K" ?
> New-to-me
> means that I'm Googling it now!
> 
> Bison: Sounds perfect for "Dope" Slaps!


It's a piece of leather with a handle on one end and the working end has a 14oz piece of lead at least the one I have. They have different types. I assure you it's very effective.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> You being a woman as well doesn't mean you can judge for her. She's got to find her own answers, all we can do is advise.


It's a suggestion. Learn something.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Slap jacks are illegal in Chicago. Your call if you want to carry one. But I think any weapon is potentially something that can be taken from you and used on you in a fight. What I've taken to doing is, I carry a rechargeable debit card for gas, my driver's license and my insurance card, and any Uber required papers. No wallet. If I was a woman I'd leave the purse at home and stuff the girly things you need in the console. But leave the purse home. I carry a little cash, so I can change a $20 if I have to for a customer, but it's in the shirt pocket so I can just give it up fast if I'm ever mugged. But I normally use the Square reader and register app for tips. Travel light is my motto.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's a suggestion. Learn something.


Ok. Reads like a declaratory statement though. Kind of like a directive, even. You first "Stated" now you say it's a suggestion.

I did learn something. You backpedal and don't like to admit something when you're called out.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> I agree with icwashinc that women are worse. First off they look me up and down immediately I guess trying to determine whether they are prettier than I am, I've had problems only with females. One trying to lay down and put her feet on the middle console, one tried to eat a sloppy burrito in my car while drunk, one tried getting in my car while cussing some guy out in the street. Just today I had a girl who clearly thought she was gods gift to the world get in my car....I ask like I always do "is such and such where we are headed to"? She sucks her teeth and says "just look at the f'ing app if that's the address I put in then it's f'ing correct". I cancelled the call and told her flat out "ok princess you can get the f out my car and wait for some dumbass to pick you up who thinks you are pretty enough to put up with your crap cause it ain't me". And she tried opening her mouth and I told her "the best advice I can give you is to leave quietly before you lose your horse hair"


That's right!!! Get the Hell out. Lmao.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> That's right!!! Get the Hell out. Lmao.


Lol damn right! we don't make enough to A) give a damn about being 1 starred and B) be disrespected in our own vehicles by spoiled brats


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> Lol damn right! we don't make enough to A) give a damn about being 1 starred and B) be disrespected in our own vehicles by spoiled brats


That's cool. I put a girl out in the pouring down rain in her pajamas. She told me we're going to the liquor store, and you're going to wait for me. I DON'T THINK SO!!!


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> And by "some" you mean women? Legit question. We have a right to drive. We have a right not to do what we are uncomfortable with. Just like any other job. Because basically you're saying women shouldn't work with any man on a one on one basis. Also, until YOU become a woman, you'll never ever relate.
> This isn't just for you, it's for everyone who questiona what a woman says they are not comfortable with.


BS. You can't take a job teaching math and then say you're uncomfortable doing math. You can't take a job as a bouncer, but be too scared to confront a certain patron. There is no right to drive. If a company allows you to drive for them or on their platform, you have a temporary right, in accordance to their terms. If that company is fine with your arbitrary ride selection, so be it.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

uber doesn't care about your safety. They do not do background checks on pax. But they will take srf from the fare. also, uber has you picking up riders that are not account holders. There is a very present danger in that.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You would hope that "Uber supports [you]"? As we say on the stage, "break a leg". The majority of the outsourced CSRs will be unable to read and comprehend your explanation and will reply with non-answers that come from cue cards.
> 
> 2. Try piling some newspapers, a cooler, books, anything on the front seat. If you have bucket or a split-bench seat, push the right front seat as far forward as it will go. Make sure that the flirty male passenger sees how difficult it will be for you to let him ride in the front. If he insists, insist that you will move neither seat nor stuff.
> 
> ...


Just curious, if a driver does the number (2) you suggested in your post, is the driver violating the terms of the agreement with the TNC?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> The funny thing is, among those who say safety is the reason, some are guys, including a 6' 6" strong man.
> 
> I guess the thought of the possibility of someone sitting behind you reaching out and slitting your throat and killing you almost instantly is too much to bear for some.


Any driver who's done the early a.m. Sat./Sun. tours knows what it's like to have a couple of strung out tweaker zombies staring at the back side of their head. Enuf to make anyone nervous. I mean what really is going through their heads anyway? They could be hallucinating that I'm Godzilla or something.

I consider myself fairly street savvy, but late one night fueling up after TNCing I had some strange guy ask me for a ride back to his car. He supposedly ran out of gas. He definitely looked a little shady. Not much, but a little. I figured if he had a problem I'd take my chances and give him a simple ride if he answered my questions. The old do gooder for neighbor thing. Even if you live in a big city it can still be a small world and helping out is OK, even in the city.

Do you have a gas can?

Nope.

Where's your car?

South of (the street we were on) on X hwy.

How do you expect to get your car if it ran out of gas and you got no gas can?

Can you just drop me off at home?

Where's that? (not far from car)

I know the area, so I asked if he knew x person that I knew lived in that area. He said yeah, and named a relative of his who I also knew.

K. I'm going that way on the way home anyway. I'll drop you off. Get in.
*
The guy coulda been a local serial killer for all I knew.* Was on the verge of smashing him in the face with a backhand the whole way. I really felt tense going down the dark street he supposedly lived on. It was a total lapse of good judgment on my part. Total. But that kinda crap really does happen. I had to shake my head afterwards over my obvious lapse in judgment after a long day out driving. Just stupid. I probably just got lucky. Had the guy not knew somebody in that area, which was the only legit statement he made, I would have turned down the lift. Fortunately no incident. See ya.

Things just happen really fast sometimes. And one error or lapse can lead to even worse situations. Note to self: *Don't make stupid judgments after a long day on the job. It's too easy for things to possibly go astray. Maybe next time just say NO fast in that situation. K.*

When I'm driving in the hot zones it's filled with street druggies, drunks, panhandlers, crazy people, etc. If you stop and put on fuel, about 1 in 5 times somebody will try and pinch you for a buck or two. If it's late I always keep a dollar or two in my pocket. It might be cheaper than a knife in the gut from some desperado. Even had the same street bum ask me twice. Hey! I gave you a couple bucks last time. Don't push your luck!

Wouldn't want to be a female in some of these situations myself. This piss poor excuse for a paying yob does carry some risks when it's late and dark in the big city and yer tottin' complete strangers around, half of them trashed or doped up or both.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Any driver who's done the early a.m. Sat./Sun. tours knows what it's like to have a couple of strung out tweaker zombies staring at the back side of their head. Enuf to make anyone nervous. I mean what really is going through their heads anyway? They could be hallucinating that I'm Godzilla or something.
> 
> I consider myself fairly street savvy, but late one night fueling up after TNCing I had some strange guy ask me for a ride back to his car. He supposedly ran out of gas. He definitely looked a little shady. Not much, but a little. I figured if he had a problem I'd take my chances and give him a simple ride if he answered my questions. The old do gooder for neighbor thing. Even if you live in a big city it can still be a small world and helping out is OK, even in the city.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your interesting experience.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Regarding (5), we all know if a couple engage in certain level/type of intimate act it may be deemed as breaking the public indecency law.
> If you want to F*CK get a room! Should someone ever decide to get intimate in my car I'm posting the video online!
> 
> But the inside of a TNC driver's car is probably not a public space, but rather, more like inside a Target's store, or in the parking lot of Target (the last two places are private companies' place, probably public use/commercial space, i.e., legally probably somewhere between individual/residential private space and public space). But when there is an auto accident or two drunk medical doctors get into a fistfight over who is less drunk or who is the better doctor, on the parking lot of Target, or when Target managers/employees call the cops saying they have apprehended some shoplifter(s) the cops do come to the premise/parking lot.
> ...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


I don't know what number 5 has to do with woman driver safety but its something I agree with as a general rule any how. What I don't agree with is dumping a pax in a dangerous location. There are any number of well lit parking lots you can use.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


How long have you been driving for TNC?

(Edited out incorrect / unwanted words.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Didn't see your response in your post. Was it an accidental "Post Reply"?

I am wondering, roughly, how many percent of TNC drivers are female, and how many percent of traditional cab drivers are female. Any guesses?

IMHO men need to tread carefully on this issue. All comments should be gender blind.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Wait...your first sentence, I am confused. I thought it was okay for male drivers to not pick up a female passenger anytime they want (cancel on them, for example; but of course not too often otherwise it may hurt some of your metric).

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> She asked, I stated. So yeah it kinda is. As a woman myself I felt there are too many sistuations that the uber pings put me in very bad areas at very bad times. So I had to make a decision. Work better times or quit. If you choose to work those sketchy times and feel it's dangerous, this job isn't for you. Period.


This is exactly the reason I think drivers should be able to outline places they will not drive.


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

This thread is digressing from the original legitimate subject. Women not sympathizing with women even on issues of safety is painful for me to watch. 

No one is saying the there aren't bad female passengers. No one is saying that all men are rapists. So please stop with this digression. No every subject about women needs to be analyzed for its legitimacy. 

I have had many male passengers ask me if I feel safe doing this work. I had to give a lengthy explanation to my mother who was deeply concerned about me. I am 45 and mother is a feminist. So this is not a subject that bothers just some females who get scared easily. Believe me, those women have not signed up for driving. The women who have signed up for driving are already courageous women and we need more of those. So stop being unsympathetic to them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Just curious, if a driver does the number (2) you suggested in your post, is the driver violating the terms of the agreement with the TNC?


............not that I am aware, although I could be missing something................


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> I respect every woman's rules while they are driving but at the same time it seems really over dramatic in some points. You do realize rape can happen just walking to the mailbox right? For me that's just not the way to live....constantly in fear. I don't know what areas you are in or how safe each area is but I know where to avoid and at what times. If I take a pax into a so so area and I don't want to pick another pax up from there I simply turn my apps off until I've gotten to an area I feel more comfortable in. If I pull up to someone and it don't feel right I drive off and cancel, i go out only at night on the weekends and I avoid the club areas if possible because I don't feel like being a baby sitter....and ladies lets keep it real....females that are drunk are way worse than men.. I've had no problems picking up a group of guys at night. I don't drive nervously I simply divert their stupid come-ons and steer the convo right back to something else.
> Last night a pax I picked up (at a seedy strip club) was so wasted he seriously asked me to find him a hooker or a "massage parlour" at 4am....I just looked at him and said "hun I'm gonna save you from an unnecessary std.... you need a cold shower and some sleep I'm dropping you off at your place feel free to request another uber driver to find you some strange". He didnt get out of line, didnt give me a hard time he actually laughed and agreed. Not once did i get antsy or nervous or allow him to see I just wanted to throw his ass off the highway. Yes I have mace and taser in car alongside a flashlight (small one to read numbers on buildings at night), I have a spare phone in car too for emergencies if ever needed but everything is out of sight. I don't ride with my mace and taser activated and waiting between my legs like someone on here said they did. That's insane....what if you stop short and accidentally tase your cooter? I'm sure my arguments are falling on deaf ears I just think it's a bit extreme.
> Be careful and be safe but don't be afraid of Everyone and every shadow. 99.9% of our pax are just trying to get from point A to point B


...Yup because the taser will so easily fire and "tase your cooter".  Totally agreed with you up until that statement. Anyways to each their own but keeping your safety devices put away and not easily accessible could go very bad, very fast!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry. I meant your second sentence. My bad.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ............not that I am aware, although I could be missing something................


I thought drivers must make all seats available for passenger(s).


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I thought drivers must make all seats available for passenger(s).


Yes all seats need to be available if they are needed. But otherwise pax don't get to choose where they want to sit. It is not their car and we are not Uber employees.

Nowhere in the contract does it say that you *have to* let pax sit wherever they want or that you *have to *pick up every passenger even outside strip clubs. If that was the case they wouldn't be tracking Acceptance rates.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Didn't see your response in your post. Was it an accidental "Post Reply"?


I'm guessing I better check it! I'm guessing of your asking it must have been auto correct!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Didn't see your response in your post. Was it an accidental "Post Reply"?


It was


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I am wondering, roughly, how many percent of TNC drivers are female, and how many percent of traditional cab drivers are female. Any guesses?


In the District of Columbia, fewer than five per cent of the cab drivers are female. Based on observation, only, the TNC figure is higher. ............my own specific experience after all of three UberX rides: two female, one male.....................

The per-centage of acquaintances is about fifty/fifty.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I thought drivers must make all seats available for passenger(s).


That may be correct. It would not surprise me. What I do, be it in the cab, or UberXmobile, is put the stuff in there so that I can collect it quickly if the front seat is needed. The situations where I consider it "needed" are game leg, crutches, elderly, disabled, portly or three, or more, passengers. Thus, I am quickly making the front seat "available".

Truthfully, I do not care where the passenger sits. If an passenger who does not fit into the above category really wants the front seat, I will make it available. As most trips are single passengers, and, as most customers (taxi or UberX) sit in the right back seat, I have the right front pushed up all the way and some necessities in it. It does not take much trouble to push back the seat, pick up the stuff and make it "available". What I do, if the customer wants the front seat, is tell him "You can sit there, no problem, please just give me a second to make it available to you". Sometimes the customer will say not to bother, but I will tell him that it is not all that big a deal, and if that is the worst thing that happens to me that day, I will have had a pretty good day.

I would suspect that if a female driver told Uber that she was uncomfortable with male passengers' sitting in the front, Uber would understand---once it gets to the right CSR Supervisor, that is. In the case, however, of someone with a disability (permanent or temporary), elderly or more than two passengers, it would be expected that she make available her front seat. If she were to cnncel rides in the case of the first, Uber would be in big trouble. If she were to cancel in the case of the last, Uber would take a dim view of it.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would suspect that if a female driver told Uber that she was uncomfortable with male passengers' sitting in the front, Uber would understand---once it gets to the right CSR Supervisor, that is.


I think you give Uber CSR far too much credit. I could even see a PAX complaining because I did not let them drive.

Uber CSR would likely side with the PAX stating that the driver did not make the PAX feel comfortable.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I didn't read all 7 pages of this thread, but I'm a full-time Uber/Lyft driver in SF. I commonly get asked by a lot of passengers if I feel unsafe being a female driver and my answer to them is always "absolutely not." I've driven all hours of the day, but typically stick with the commute hours to avoid the drunkies.

I don't agree with your rules simply because you're judging men and assuming they're going to hit on you (or more) when the most normal looking person that you pick up from a residential neighborhood could be a serial killer sitting in your front seat. Yes, you could come across some weirdos while ridesharing, but quite frankly, you could come across those weirdos anywhere.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Mary27 said:


> Yes all seats need to be available if they are needed. But otherwise pax don't get to choose where they want to sit. It is not their car and we are not Uber employees.
> 
> Nowhere in the contract does it say that you *have to* let pax sit wherever they want or that you *have to *pick up every passenger even outside strip clubs. If that was the case they wouldn't be tracking Acceptance rates.


Yes, agreed.

But this is a "Lost in Threadation" case. I was responding to a notable poster by asking said poster specifically about number (2), i.e., putting stuff on the front passenger seat to block it. I was asking if this violates the agreement with the TNC.

Because I read some drivers said in other threads that drivers are not allowed to let their more macho spouse ride shotgun with them (some want to do it for safety reasons) because all seats must be available, including the front pax seat according to the agreement (so said, and I believe agreed by posters from both sides, either supporting or not supporting macho spouse should protect fairer spouse by riding shotgun).

No contention at all from me about posters' suggesting or demanding pax to sit at the back when there are less than four pax total. I believe this is fair game.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

(I deleted my post due to irrelevancy to the thread.)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bigprttygrlswag : "Milk refinery"...? Is that the SAME as a Dairy Processing Plant, or unique to Texas ?


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

docswife said:


> ...Yup because the taser will so easily fire and "tase your cooter".  Totally agreed with you up until that statement. Anyways to each their own but keeping your safety devices put away and not easily accessible could go very bad, very fast!


I was being sarcastic hun. I know that's not how they work. The point I was trying to make is it's not necessary to go to such an extreme by acting like every person that gets in your car will attack you. 
P.s. I keep mine in the driver side door slot


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #;69/@bigprttygirlswag : "Milk
> refinery"...?
> Is that the SAME as a Dairy Processing
> Plant, or unique to Texas ?
> ...


Good one--politely curious, curiously polite.

Wait, that's me. You stole my patent. LOL.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

mofouber1 said:


> See you want to act like men, equal this and equal that. Why don't you do what you were created to do!


Before I address anything else, what EXACTLY do you mean by that last sentence?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Similar observations on my side (on my side, both cab's and TNC bestimates are unscientific, unrandomized field observations/samples).


My observations are "unscientific", as well. I did have some figures from the D.C. Taxicab Commission about it, at one time, but those figures are hopelessly out of date, now.



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Do you think with that possibility it is actually easier to be killed by said blade-wielding sole rider with rider sitting at the back?


It may, in fact, be easier. There was a time when there were more robberies of cab drivers at knife-point than gun-point. The usual tactic was to grab the driver around the neck with one arm, pin him to the headrest then threaten him with a knife at the exposed part of his throat. The use of the partition makes this almost impossible, although cabs with partitions are not the norm, in the District of Columbia. This is one of the reasons that you do not let a solo passenger sit directly behind you. In fact, the common tactic in an unarmed robbery of a cab driver is to grab him around the neck and try to choke him. What you definitely do not allow is one in the front, one directly behind you with the right back seat empty.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Good one--politely curious, curiously polite. Wait, that's me. You stole my patent. LOL.


POST # 139/ClevelandUberRider: Written Material needs to be Copywritten first, then stated EACH TIME the Content is Posted/Published.
Quite the Opposite of what you have con- tended, YOU have appropriated part of MY "Thank You" to those that have chosen to "Follow" me & Bostonian Bison. The sentence "I seek to Amuse, Enlighten and Inspire." has been in Continuous Use since January 2015, a full 10+ months prior to YOUR appearance as a UPNF Member.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Every once in a while somebody will hop in the rear driver's side and sit solo directly behind me. But that's not the norm.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

I always


Coachman said:


> Every once in a while somebody will hop in the rear driver's side and sit solo directly behind me. But that's not the norm.


I always ask them to scoot over


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My observations are "unscientific", as well. I did have some figures from the D.C. Taxicab Commission about it, at one time, but those figures are hopelessly out of date, now.
> 
> It may, in fact, be easier. There was a time when there were more robberies of cab drivers at knife-point than gun-point. The usual tactic was to grab the driver around the neck with one arm, pin him to the headrest then threaten him with a knife at the exposed part of his throat. The use of the partition makes this almost impossible, although cabs with partitions are not the norm, in the District of Columbia. This is one of the reasons that you do not let a solo passenger sit directly behind you. In fact, the common tactic in an unarmed robbery of a cab driver is to grab him around the neck and try to choke him. What you definitely do not allow is one in the front, one directly behind you with the right back seat empty.


I like your style of busy businessman using numbers in a rough bestimates approach. As long as they are safely in a correct range, as needed or required by our business projects / life, then you can move on with time saved for other learning or dealing with more issues and projects. This is following the advice of one of America's two richest men.

He says you want to be approximately right, rather than exactly wrong.

(Have you seen those people who insist on exactly, exactly, people who need a rounded nice number, people who can't accept a range, which is what life measurement is all about. They nitpick. A lot of the time, they end up being....exactly wrong. Their numbers are very exact, mind you, but too bad, wrong.)

(Edit: Full citations of unnamed people or unnamed companies can be provided. But if those people or companies are named, writers must fully disclose the number of shares owned by writers and their immediate families which will take at least an hour or two to check online and/or in paper statements, to add up from different accounts, plus the disclosures may be wrongly interpreted by some readers/posters. Some named individuals may be too closely related to a company they still run, thereby, even without mentioning said company name, putting the need for the full disclosure of share ownership in that company in the grey area. Therefore those famous persons remain unnamed for expediency's sake. If one reader feels offended please let me know and I will delete it for him/her. This note is written because by the standard of how some posters post their comments, it is only expected that if another poster says "unnamed" some may assume the source is nonexistent. There was no need for this note here until today.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 139/ClevelandUberRider: Written
> Material needs to
> be Copywritten first, then stated EACH
> TIME the Content is Posted/Published.
> ...


I was just joking about the patent.

But on my tag line, it traced to my first mentioning it (but not used as a tagline there) in dated materials about five years back. But no point of bringing that up for my case, because my tag line is not copyrighted at all. In fact it can be used by me or anyone else. Just wanted to say I use the tagline about five years ago in my writing elsewhere.

Since I am one who prides oneself in creativity, now that you mention you have used three words that are similar to my three words in my tagline, a good 10 months prior to my Nov sign up and Dec posting (both 2015), I am definitely going to change it to something else. If at anytime my new or future tagline sounds like anything you have said, please let me know because A, real creative types pride themselves as being original, and they would err on the safe side by giving up something if it seems like they may be using another's words, and B, real creative types can come up with hundreds of new ideas in one day that most people spend their entire life trying to match, so by giving up one or a few things is nothing to them.



Coachman said:


> Every once in a while somebody will hop in the rear driver's side and sit solo directly behind me. But that's not the norm.


That sounds creepy (those pax, not you).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I like your style of busy businessman using numbers in a rough bestimates approach. As long as they are safely in a correct range, as needed or required by our business projects / life, then you can move on with time saved for other learning or dealing with more issues and projects. This is following the advice of one of America's two richest men.
> 
> He says you want to be approximately right, rather than exactly wrong.
> 
> (Have you seen those people who insist on exactly, exactly, people who need a rounded nice number, people who can't accept a range, which is what life measurement is all about. They nitpick. A lot of the time, they end up being....exactly wrong. Their numbers are very exact, mind you, but too bad, wrong.)


ROTFLMFAOWIPMGDP

It is indeed, a shame, that I can render unto your post only one "like".

It is both funny and true that "approximately right" beats "exactly wrong" all day long.

Thank you for that.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #;69/@bigprttygirlswag : "Milk
> refinery"...?
> Is that the SAME as a Dairy Processing
> Plant, or unique to Texas ?
> ...


Mr. Bison,

I don't mean no respect, but how is "milk refinery" related to this thread's discussion on women drivers' safety? The biggest problem with censorship is where do you draw the line?

You said another poster's post is utterly off topic. Another poster can say your talking about milk refinery in Texas is way off topic. So, it's always back to: where to draw the line. Maybe, the line is, off topic in a joking post is okay but not for a normal, serious sounding post? Or, off topic discussion by UP associated posters is okay, but it is not okay for other users? Or, to be decided by UP associated posters on a day to day basis, depending on their mood that day.

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## bigprttygrlswag (Oct 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #;69/@bigprttygirlswag : "Milk
> refinery"...?
> Is that the SAME as a Dairy Processing
> Plant, or unique to Texas ?
> ...


That's what I meant  I can't help it, I'm front TX - I speak English, Spanish and Oil.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ROTFLMFAOWIPMGDP
> 
> It is indeed, a shame, that I can render unto your post only one "like".
> 
> ...


I am very appreciative of your kind words of encouragement.



bigprttygrlswag said:


> That's what I meant  I can't help it, I'm front TX - I speak English, Spanish and Oil.


Dear ma'am, you speak one language more than most of us. Most of us only speak two languages: American and oil (not Texas style, but at the pump, yelling four letter oil language when the pump price was near $4 a gallon).


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

I actually prefer a pax to sit in front. I can't see what they're doing in the backseat. It's easier to throw a punch or spray pepper spray sideways than it is backwards. I've had a pax ask me if I was going to rape him, I said you can't rape the willing, but that I was unwilling on my part, so that wouldn't work out to well. Got him home and gave a 1 star. Not just for the ill conversation, but because he was so drunk that he didn't give his drop off address, and couldnt get his directions straight. So after racking up a $30 fare which normally would have been $8 had I gone straight to his address, the asswipe still tipped.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Wampuskat said:


> I actually prefer a pax to sit in front. I can't see what they're doing in the backseat. It's easier to throw a punch or spray pepper spray sideways than it is backwards. I've had a pax ask me if I was going to rape him, I said you can't rape the willing, but that I was unwilling on my part, so that wouldn't work out to well. Got him home and gave a 1 star. Not just for the ill conversation, but because he was so drunk that he didn't give his drop off address, and couldnt get his directions straight. So after racking up a $30 fare which normally would have been $8 had I gone straight to his address, the asswipe still tipped.


That still counts as an unpleasant experience in my book. Though some may say mild, it is still unpleasant.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


Not getting too far into this thread but I'm assuming that you have already been asked a dozen or so times, why are you even an Uber driver?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Wampuskat said:


> I actually prefer a pax to sit in front. I can't see what they're doing in the backseat. It's easier to throw a punch or spray pepper spray sideways than it is backwards. I've had a pax ask me if I was going to rape him, I said you can't rape the willing, but that I was unwilling on my part, so that wouldn't work out to well. Got him home and gave a 1 star. Not just for the ill conversation, but because he was so drunk that he didn't give his drop off address, and couldnt get his directions straight. So after racking up a $30 fare which normally would have been $8 had I gone straight to his address, the asswipe still tipped.


Meh. If all he did was say something inappropriate once and didn't try to follow up with hands I'd personally forgive that for a decent fare and a tip. 4 stars. Money makes me forgiving though...to a point.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


you take people in your car that are not account holders. thats dangerous. uber does not have their information yet they are in your car. you are an ic. you reserve the right to not let anyone in your car that did not request the ride via the uber app.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

uber strike said:


> you take people in your car that are not account holders. thats dangerous. uber does not have their information yet they are in your car. you are an ic. you reserve the right to not let anyone in your car that did not request the ride via the uber app.


You keep preaching this and it still doesn't make any sense to me how refusing to take a pax's friend because you don't have their info too is going to improve my safety or put coin in my pocket. All it'll do is lose me rides and waste my time driving to the pax only to turn them down when I see two people. Besides it is PAINFULLY easy to create an Uber account with fake info and someone else's credit card. If you're this paranoid don't drive. THEN you'll be REALLY safe.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I would never criticise you for implementing policies in your own vehicle that make you feel safe. You do what you must do. I however am a professional driver and would not feel comfortable with any of those policies except # 2, Pax sitting in back seat, they all do with me, unless there is more than 5. I treat every customer with respect, I pick them up from where they are (it's none of my business) and take them where they need to go, (as long as it appears on my map as an established and documented building/house/location) as safely and efficiently as I can. Conversation with me is not required and not encouraged, respect is demanded and is always reciprocated. If you have a professional demeanor, they feel it, and act accordingly. If they go outside the lines they find themselves out of the car @ the nearest gas station. Good Luck hon.

P.S. The Falcon Zero is the best dash cam on the market. I never mention it, have never had a problem with it, and pax have never had a problem with it. If they do, they are welcome to cancel the ride and request another driver.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> You keep preaching this and it still doesn't make any sense to me how refusing to take a pax's friend because you don't have their info too is going to improve my safety or put coin in my pocket. All it'll do is lose me rides and waste my time driving to the pax only to turn them down when I see two people. Besides it is PAINFULLY easy to create an Uber account with fake info and someone else's credit card. If you're this paranoid don't drive. THEN you'll be REALLY safe.


you may not know this but it is illegal to give rides to people who did not request you via the app.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

uber strike said:


> you may not know this but it is illegal to give rides to people who did not request you via the app.


Now you're just making stuff up...


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> Now you're just making stuff up...


it's called ride hailing


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Now you're just making stuff up...





uber strike said:


> it's called ride hailing


I have missed most of this back-and-forth, but.................

In most jursidictions, TNC drivers can not accept street hails. Limousines can not accept street hails. Only taxicabs can accept street hails. Uber has stated more than once that it will de-activate, with no warnings, any Uber driver at any Uber level who accepts street hails _*EXCEPT*_ for Uber Taxi. Many jurisdictions have specific ordinances that state that TNC drivers can accept passengers only from the TNC application.

That stated...................

If you accept a summons to 123 Sucha Street for Paul, go there, Paul comes out, Peter is with him, both go to the same address, there is nothing wrong with or illegal about that.

If you accept a summons to 123 Sucha Street for Paul, go there, Paul comes out, Peter is with him, Paul has input 456 Another Street, you go there, Paul goes to get out and instructs you to take Peter to 789 Yetanother Street, inputs that address (the customer can change his input address), there is nothing wrong with or illegal about that. This is permissible, as well, if the drop offs of Peter and Paul are reversed.

Now, take the above situation, but add this. You drop Paul at 456 Another Street. Paul instructs you to end the trip, then Peter will put in another summons. You do. Peter attempts to summon you, and, after three tries, the summons finally goes to you. You transport Peter from 456 Another Street to 789 Yetanother Street, end the trip, everything is normal. Technically, that could be considered a street hail, and in some jurisdictions, it is specifically defined as one. Yes, you accepted Peter from the application, but you were solicited "on the street" to do it. All the same, it is probably the most convenient thing and the best thing to do in the name of good customer service. In addition, the odds of your getting popped doing it are almost non-existent.

If Paul sees you as you discharge at the Fun Club, notices your trade dress, walks up to you and asks you to transport him, that is a street hail. Even if the driver says that he will transport, but the customer must put in a request through the application, and it does, in fact come to the same driver, technically, it is a street hail, still. If the Fun Club is in a nightlife district, the odds of the driver's getting popped increase. If I were that driver, I would tell the customer to put in the summons, if it came to me, I would look to see if there were any police, if none, take it. If the summons went to another driver, I would tell the customer to wait for the assigned car rather than have him try until he got me. If someone walks up to you in a residential area as you are discharging, the odds of your getting popped are slim.

Similarly, if you agree to pick up a customer to-morrow to take him to the airport, have him put in a request once you get to his door, the summons comes to you, you transport him, technically, that is illegal, but the odds of your getting popped are slim.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

(poster deleted the post due to personal opinion not related to the thread.)


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have missed most of this back-and-forth, but.................
> 
> In most jursidictions, TNC drivers can not accept street hails. Limousines can not accept street hails. Only taxicabs can accept street hails. Uber has stated more than once that it will de-activate, with no warnings, any Uber driver at any Uber level who accepts street hails _*EXCEPT*_ for Uber Taxi. Many jurisdictions have specific ordinances that state that TNC drivers can accept passengers only from the TNC application.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir. You made my point.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If the holder of the account from which the pin was dropped isn't the passenger or among the passengers waiting for you at PU point, it is wise to just refuse the ride as diplomatically as possible and drive away. The account holder may give you excuses, Oh this is my son, my drunk brother, my elderly mother, etc., etc.
> 
> You may have a one-in-a-hundred to one-in-a-thousand chances of getting into something very complicated and bad including the possibility of a frivolous lawsuit etc. The question is, do you want to take that chance for a few dollars?
> 
> Over 100 such trips, say you get $500 after expenses. After 1,000 such trips you get $5,000. Several hours of consultation with a really good lawyer(s) will easily wipe those out completely.


This is true though I think your odds are a bit better than that. I'll admit I've done the, "Carry my drunk friend/brother home please" routine before...though with a nice tip. It IS risky and it shouldn't be a habit.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Everyone please save this number:
> 
> *Uber Safety Hotline
> 800-353-8237*


Pretty sad that as an Uber driver, I had no idea this hotline existed until now. :/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mofouber1 said:


> No we don't. Why is it ok for female not to pick up men, and not the other way around! Equal rights should give equal mights! This should not be a discretionary move. You want to do everything man can do, but still expect to be treated like women. Hell no. You are out there a punch of wanna beeeees!!! Just running around looking like you know what your doing. What if you find out the next morning that the two guys you didn't pickup from the strip mall, got shot or got hit by a car while trying to catch another ride because miss B, decided it wasn't safe for here. Most likely if she stayed off the road, a man driver would most likely pick those guys up. See you want to act like men, equal this and equal that. Why don't you do what you were created to do!


So what you're saying is that because men are more dangerous to women than to other men that women should change their behavior? How about we try fixing men's behavior so that it's not an issue? Oh and I'm almost afraid to ask but what exactly was I created to do?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So what you're saying is that because men are more dangerous to women than to other men that women should change their behavior? How about we try fixing men's behavior so that it's not an issue? Oh and I'm almost afraid to ask but what exactly was I created to do?


I asked him that. He won't answer but I think its pretty safe to assume what he means. He's a troll and a coward.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

driverco said:


> Just don't get the no front seat, ever see goodfellas? At that point might as well just accept pax with female names, maybe Uber can implement this for female drivers either way just don't think this job for some


Great movie, I did an airport run yesterday and the Lufthansa terminal made me think of it.

I prefer a single rider upfront, I feel safer being able to see all of their movements. Plus I think it make the rider more comfortable and relaxed, better conversation, etc. .. Honestly I think if the rider is going to do something it doesn't mayer where they are sitting but if they are up front I'll have a better chance of seeing something coming.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes it is... unfortunately that does not apply to people who are with the individual who did use the app. *talking to people in Los Angelos is like banging your head against the wall*


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have missed most of this back-and-forth, but.................
> 
> In most jursidictions, TNC drivers can not accept street hails. Limousines can not accept street hails. Only taxicabs can accept street hails. Uber has stated more than once that it will de-activate, with no warnings, any Uber driver at any Uber level who accepts street hails _*EXCEPT*_ for Uber Taxi. Many jurisdictions have specific ordinances that state that TNC drivers can accept passengers only from the TNC application.
> 
> ...


 uber has declared time and time again that they are not a transportation company. It's a software company. Uber will state that the request must be made via the app (software). as an IC you reserve the right to deny anybody who is not an account holder and is not paying for the fare.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Wait a minute, I think D Town is a man. Last I heard, a pretty large sized and strong one too. I don't want to mess with him under any circumstances.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


Well your thread seems to have been hi-jacked. I wonder if you are even still reading it...lol

You have received some good safety tips, I haven't tread every post so forgive me if I repeat some of the tips.

Always keep your doors locked until you confirm your riders identity through the passenger side window if possible. Only put it down enough to hear them but not enough for them to reach in.

I try never pull into a driveway in a way I could be blocked into easily.

When driving Uber, I keep a spare car key on hooked onto a belt loop tucked inside my pants. I used to have keyless entry and no longer do and have locked myself out more than once. Plus if someone grabs my keys for whatever reason I'm good.

I keep an old cell phone in the car, semi hidden in the trunk, charged but shut off. They can be used to dial 911... this is on top of my prepaid back up.

Mostly trust your gut, don't be afraid to drive off.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

uber strike said:


> uber has declared time and time again that they are not a transportation company. It's a software company. Uber will state that the request must be made via the app (software). as an IC you reserve the right to deny anybody who is not an account holder and is not paying for the fare.


IC's DO have that right but there is nothing illegal about taking someone who is not the account holder. That is the whole point of this back and forth. If you don't want to do it because you fear the liability of carrying someone who doesn't have a credit card on file I question why you Uber'd ever at all but that's your CHOICE. Its not the law and its not even reasonable but, yes, if you want to CHOOSE to operate like that go for it.



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Wait a minute, I think D Town is a man. Last I heard, a pretty large sized and strong one too. I don't want to mess with him under any circumstances.


I am a guy and I've read my bible. This fool sounds like he went to the same church I went to back in East Texas. They turned me off to church. Since this guy is new here its likely this is a long time member who likes to get a reaction but doesn't want their real account banned. Blocked and moving on.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


U go Gurl. LOLLLLLL.Do U! B SAFE AT ALL TIMES.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She's already a nervous Nelly and now you want her to carry a knife? So she can pull it out and wave it around and really get herself in trouble?


GOOD ADVICE.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

uberguuber said:


> I am friendly and flirt with female drivers, but I am good looking sooo it's not a problem for me...


Every female driver? Including the grannies?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Weapons. Use em.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Every female driver? Including the grannies?


Every human being is attractive in his or her own way. God made us all unique. No two individuals are alike.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Every human being is attractive in his or her own way. God made us all unique. No two individuals are alike.


That is true of most people but I've met some people who were ugly inside and out in every conceivable way. Luckily there are VERY few people with absolutely NO redeeming qualities.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Enjoy your day and drive safe D Town!


----------



## chels (May 30, 2015)

Female driver here...

1) Get a camera
2) Report harassment
3) Dial 911 if pax break the law


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

chels said:


> Female driver here...
> 
> 1) Get a camera
> 2) Report harassment
> 3) Dial 911 if pax break the law


Very well said!


----------



## Hydrodog420 (Jan 29, 2016)

Past 2 wks in Chicago 2 drivers have been car jacked. One shot in the shoulder (he's ok) other was a woman that got shoved to the ground while entering her car. The man who was shot got ambushed by the people requesting him... Please always be alert


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Hydrodog420 said:


> Past 2 wks in Chicago 2 drivers have been car jacked. One shot in the shoulder (he's ok) other was a woman that got shoved to the ground while entering her car. The man who was shot got ambushed by the people requesting him... Please always be alert


Be alert and drive safe folks!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Enjoy your day and drive safe D Town!


You too, ClevelandUberRider.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Men or women, as long as the local codes and laws allow it, should install two way dash cam(s). They cost almost nothing, but will help a lot in frivolous lawsuits against the drivers.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


hahaha-- i see ur pic and the problem is ur just toooo cute-- but seriously dont drive the night/club crowd-- day riders are a much better class-- on the up side i bet u get better tips--


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I'm a guy and I don't pick up guys at strip clubs. They are the worst passengers in general.
> Watch the pax ratings. On weekend nights, don't pick up below 4.6 unless there's a surge.
> If the flirty man who wants to sit up front is going to the airport, let him. In fact, everyone going to the airport should sit up front so you don't get a ticket.
> Give a 1 star to every guy that flirts with you. We don't want those pax. They're going to give you 1 star if you don't sleep with them.
> ...


They removed Pax ratings here in Chicago. So you cannot longer figure out what kind of pax you'll be picking up.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Tell them you have std's. Wearing a Hiv/aids awareness t shirt & talking to them about being tested should kill the mood fast.
> 
> Otoh, if the creep has aids, the ride will definitely not end well


Your profile picture is epic dude!


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Honest


spacejesus said:


> As a somewhat attractive 22 year old female uber driver I just wanna say I do not get many tips because I don't drive drunks. If I did drive drunks I would get lots of tips but I'd also get harrassd. When I first started driving I did one ride after 8pm on a Friday night and got begged to go inside and have some fun by an intoxicated 40 something year old man. I politely declined and quickly dropped him off and he still tipped me $20. Not worth the risk to ever drive at night again. Simply do not drive at night. Just DONT. Never had a problem otherwise and I usually only get tips when I tell people I'm a broke college student lol.


Honestly it is a lot of trouble for women to drive for Uber past 9 PM.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Just tell the guys that you are a TRANSGENDER, 90% of those guys will be eliminated immediately...
> 
> "So! How do you guys feel about having a transgender drive you all today?!"


Can make things worst probably.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud You are right. That reminded me of a Sunday morning picking up this morbidly obese latina chic and she seemed like a normal person when she got in my car, but then after riding a few minutes I asked her a question and she didn't reply and then I looked in the mirror and I see her eyes white and I am like WTF! is she possesed or something or simply intoxicated and the excessive body mass on her face made her look that weird when I looked at her? Anyway those kind of things can screw up your psyche for a moment.


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

I drive in Columbus, OH - which may be the 15th largest city in America - however, at the heart of this is a small town that never realized how big it got. I have had a few handsy passengers...and one I had to physically remove his hand from going down my shirt. I've had just over 300 trips and besides one other guy I have had no other problems with passengers. I drive over nights on weekends (I work Mon-Friday so I only Uber weekends and I pick up from strip clubs and I prefer dropping people off in the suburbs and pick up there as well. Again, I believe that Columbus is an anomaly among larger cities.

I usually have more fun and better conversations with male passengers and I prefer people sitting either next to me or in the back passenger side. Many of my passengers do not realize I'm in my 40's (it's dark when I drive and good make up lol). Physically, I'm very tall and not a small girl. I've worked in Customer Service for decades and am good at deflecting comments, and directing conversations.

I would never remove anyone from my car unless there is just cause. I believe if you are looking for a problem - a problem will usually find you. No reason to be constantly on high alert - just stresses you out and when stressed out we generally make bad judgement calls.

Again, I cannot speak for larger cities and perhaps I would have a different point of view.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Punkygurly74 said:


> I drive in Columbus, OH - which may be the 15th largest city in America - however, at the heart of this is a small town that never realized how big it got. I have had a few handsy drivers...and one I had to physically remove his hand from going down my shirt. I've had just over 300 trips and besides one other guy I have had no other problems with passengers. I drive over nights on weekends (I work Mon-Friday so I only Uber weekends and I pick up from strip clubs and I prefer dropping people off in the suburbs and pick up there as well. Again, I believe that Columbus is an anomaly among larger cities.
> 
> I usually have more fun and better conversations with male passengers and I prefer people sitting either next to me or in the back passenger side. Many of my passengers do not realize I'm in my 40's (it's dark when I drive and good make pull). Physically, I'm very tall and not a small girl. I've worked in Customer Service for decades and am good at deflecting comments, and directing conversations.
> 
> ...


I like your apt description of the city--"a small town that never realized how big it got."


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


If I were a woman, faced with such issues from drunk, rude, and possibly dangerous males ( and, as a member of the male species, I sincerely apologize ) I would drive in the daytime, i,e, early morning airport runs, through afternoon, business people, that sort of thing. Back in my taxi days, most of the lady drivers would drive in the daytime.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> If I were a woman, faced with such issues from drunk, rude, and possibly dangerous males ( and, as a member of the male species, I sincerely apologize ) I would drive in the daytime, i,e, early morning airport runs, through afternoon, business people, that sort of thing. Back in my taxi days, most of the lady drivers would drive in the daytime.


Very well said. Great advice to both men and women with a high "risk aversion".


----------



## Peace7 (Nov 28, 2015)

What's a Slap Jack? Amazon shows a bunch of games and toys.



75drive said:


> Pepper spray and a Slap Jack! Keep the Slap Jack under your left leg so it's accessible. It is a very effective weapon. I guarantee if you connect it's nite nite! You can purchase one on Amazon for $15.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Peace7 said:


> What's a Slap Jack? Amazon shows a bunch of games and toys.


It's a piece of leather with a piece of lead in the working end. Try looking up black jack.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mary27 said:


> I give one star to anyone who is rude, flirty, or making out in my car beyond kissing.
> It is not intentional but there really is no other place to put my purse and winter jacket than the front rider seat so the men who are intending to sit in the front don't really have a choice. I apologize to them for doing this. Sometimes I have allowed a man to sit in the front and it has not caused any issues. Once I had to leave a drunk and highly flirty Lyft rider at a liquor store when he expected me to wait for him after having made me go to a coffee shop first and wait. I called Lyft and told them about this. They were very apologetic that this happened to me.
> Once three highly drunk young men wanted me to take them to a casino that was 40 miles away in the mountains on a wintery night at 9:00 pm and offered me a hundred dollar bill to make it up for the return trip. I told them to call another uber.
> Finally, the pay with both Uber and Lyft is so pathetic that it is not worth fretting over the ratings. I will be happy say goodbye if they deactivate me, which they actually might because my rating is 4.58. Safety is far more important than ratings.
> Having said all this, I have noticed that I get a lot of female passengers and they are usually quite pleased to see a female driver. It gives me immense satisfaction giving a ride to them.


I can't believe you turned down an 80 mile round trip and a hundred dollar tip. That would have been a great fare.


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I can't believe you turned down an 80 mile round trip and a hundred dollar tip. That would have been a great fare.


This is not funny and I think that you are an idiot.


----------



## porcelian doll (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm new but haven't had any problems about the front seat. Flirting is ok since they will be out of my vehicle soon. I recommend strip clubs since I have a lot of soldiers as pax. Only bad experience was a group of soldiers. One guy brought up the subject of uber rape cases, so I gladly brought up the subject of me having a gun. Although I was lying it shifted the Convo


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Conduct unbecoming. On their part.

Flirting can so easily be misconstrued as being a tease. Which any teenage boy will tell you is righteous justification for retribution.

Please keep the convo professional and gender free and don't promote sexuality in the car.

The next woman driver that doesn't play ball like you do is at risk.

Keep the standards high and keep our cars safer for all drivers.

The last thing I want to hear is "my last woman driver wasn't a stuck up c* like you. She was nice and fun.

Please don't train them flirting is ok. I'm a professional driver not a piece of tail.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> As a woman, I feel compelled to implement measures to protect myself, even if that means I receive lower ratings because of it. I would hope Uber supports me in that regard. Some examples in this regard:
> 
> (1) Three drunk male PAX want a 10 mile ride at night to a remote, suburban location. Nope. I cancelled the ride.
> 
> ...


Jesus. Sounds brutal. If I was married or had a gf I wouldn't really feel awesome about her driving for Uber. I'm a guy and I get taken for a spin sometimes. I've had both men and women come on to me. It's usually not welcome. If I denied rides like you did I'd make no money. Not sure why you still do it given the added difficulty of being a woman.


----------



## Cra123 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am a female that was a cop in the military. I can handle drunks and all behavior. But that doesn't mean I'm going to put up with it.

I've done over 200 rides now and have given 1's to only 4 of my riders and one 3. 

I had a rider named Hamid that told me he had several riders cancel on him before I picked him up. He was polite and said "maybe my phone isn't working right." He was with a friend and they were one of my best trips. The conversation was great. I couldn't help but wonder if people hadn't picked him up due to his name.

The weirdest/ nastiest two were woman. One was picked up in a nice neighborhood. I should have canceled when I had to wait 5 minutes for her to come out. But it was late and I figured I'd do this one last ride. She put her bags in my car and said she needed to get one more. She took over 10 minutes and didn't come out with another bag. She was a hot mess. Looked about 45 or older but talked as if she was 21. Dropped her off in a shady location where she had to send an encrypted text before she could get out (another 5 minute wait). She almost left a bag in my backseat, but I politely reminded her it was there. She got out of my car and got into another car that had pulled out of the shadows and they took off. Moments later I hear a noise and it's her phone under my front seat. Not wanting them to trace it to my house, I dropped it off at the nearest police station and informed uber of where it was. 

The other problem woman was one who a restaurant used her phone to request the ride and even walked her out. The destination was across the street to Walmart. I asked if that was the correct destination. She said "why the **** would I want to go there?" I said "I don't know, where would you like to go?" She said "I don't know just drive me." I had to laugh, I mean, how far should I drive? We were already outside of the city so I assume she lived near where we were and really didn't want to get her too far from home as she was in no condition to take care of herself. She ended up saying she wanted to go to a liquor store but couldn't go anywhere near us because she had already had problems with them earlier (this was at 7pm on a Tuesday night). She ended up deciding to go to a strip club, but wasn't sure of the location. The first one appeared not to be open (I later found out it was further down the street) so we went to another. She kept asking me why she wanted to go there. I didn't know. She kept saying it was the worst day of her life, never to marry (I am already), kept asking how to uber request me again and I kept telling her it would ping whoever is nearest to her, she asked for my personal number so I could come pick her up, I told her it was best to use the app as I would not know if I would be near her location or online when she was ready. Before dropping her off she said she might get arrested for yelling at the girls and to wait for her, that she'd only be about 30 minutes if she wasn't arrested. She wanted to leave her personal items in my car to ensure I wouldn't leave but I told her that was not allowed, luckily she didn't question that and took her items with her. She restated that I better not leave or else. Yeah, not staying for that drama. Plus she put her dirty feet all over my car. I ended her ride once she was inside and took off. I mean I kind of wanted to see what happened, but I did not want to be involved with that drama. Kind of wanted to go back to the restaurant and be like "wtf" lol. Oh, and she said she's a nurse! I have a feeling she mixed her meds with alcohol as she did not appear to be so much drunk as just out of it and very unhappy. Her daughter kept calling while on the ride which would upset her even more and she would not answer the phone. I kind of felt sorry for her, but I do not wish to ever be matched with her again.

I had a male, again someone else, this time his boss, had to request the ride for him. This guy was DRUNK, and he was a bartender. He forgot that he was in an Uber and that I wasn't his girlfriend. He tried to hold my had, told him I'm good, no thanks, which seemed to hold him off for s few minutes. Then he got more touchy feely and kept asking why I was mad at him. I said "Dude, I'm not made, but I'm just your driver and your boss just wants you to get home safely." He said he was hungry and wanted to stop somewhere. And kept trying to touch me, insisted I go inside with him, so managed to get him to think I would but as soon as he got out I shut and locked the doors. He did try to stop my car from leaving, but he was in a safe populated location and I was not going to put up with his touching anymore. There was no need for me to use violence or pepper spray against him as I was able to end his touching when he got out. I have been trained on how to deal with these situations and do know how a report would go. Uber called me right away when I reported why I was unable to complete this ride. I feel they did care and I expressed other drivers safety. He was in a very nice part of town. 

My 4th "1" was given to a guy and his friend who were just plain rude. He had a low rating to begin with, so I shouldn't have picked him up. He asked if it was normal for people to go to a bar to drink while I waited outside. I said no, they they just request an uber when they are ready. He asked how fares were calculated and I told him. He asked how late I was working and I told him I was logging off after his trip because I had to go pick up my husband. He asked if they could stop at a gas station on the way to their hotel, I never have a problem with as most people are quick. Almost to their hotel they want to go grab food. He kept talking about me giving him a good rating because he's so pleasant. Stupidly I agreed to take them to pick up food. It was after midnight and only fast food locations were open. How long could it take? 20 minutes later I went in and said "I have to go, you need to get your items from my car". They said "we are coming out now!" They complained "you could have come in with us!" I said "I didn't want to come in, I told you I was picking up my husband after this ride." SIDENOTE, I had I been driving and actually earning money that would not have been an issue, but just sitting waiting for someone, I'm not making money. I was going to be picking up my husband that night, but he was fine waiting or taking an uber himself to get home. The friend told me "your husband is happy without you, he doesn't care if you pick him up!" Guy says "ignore him, I want a good rating". Friend says "did driver great you? Nope. Did driver Offer anything? Nope. Do you want to ride with this driver again? Nope." I ALWAYS greet my riders, offer water, gum, and phone chargers, keep an extremely clean car (have leather seats and heated front and back seats), and have an auxiliary cord. The guy said "yes she did". Guy makes comments about my looks though, I decline having a beer with him, he says he just wants a 5 star rating. 

So because of these 4 people, future riders will have to suffer. I won't wait longer than 5 minutes if they need to stop really quick. I won't pick up riders who call me before I get to them and are already being rude (and will report them to uber). I had a potential rider who lived in a gated community and was unable to tell me the correct gate code, open it himself, or come to the gate. I mean, if I can't get to you I can't get to you. However, sometimes I have been sent to the wrong location, I will first text if it doesn't seem correct, usually I'll get a call and the person is polite and tells me where they actually are (ps, it did this to me when I requested a ride for myself and my husband. It told the poor driver I was in the middle of a big field near where I lived. I saw this and called her right away). 

I have no problem with people riding in the front seat. I did have one kid that kept asking what other riders do, I told him it's about 50/50 for single riders and to sit where he felt most comfortable. He ended up sitting in back, but he ended up saying that felt awkward.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

LuLubella. Last weekend was the first time I kept driving after 10pm and ended up with drunk bar crowd. One of my rides included 4 men visiting from Chicago. They were very drunk assholes. Offering to tip me by making my toes curl while explaining in detail very vulgar explicit sexual acts they wanted to do to me. I sensed they were harmless just being drunk jerks. In fact one of them gave me $25 tip apologizing for his friends. But I was still angry and didn't like being disrespected in my car. I didn't know what to do next time that happened so I posted on here if it's ok to end a ride early. I got quite a bit of advice. Some quite good
1- get pepper gel. It doesn't pollute the car like airborne spray and it has a uv residue that cops can see if they are found later.

2- get a dash cam (one of the first things I'm doing). My experience with uber is the customer is always right unless you can prove otherwise. That's why I always take a screenshot when I arrive somewhere showing the arrival and time. Then if it's a no show take another documenting you cancled after 5 min. If you pick up drunk men, take a screenshot of where you picked them up and dropped them off especially if it's not their destination. Then use the webcam footage to back you up.

3- loved this one...sue uber for sexual harassment (or the pax)

4- take a self defense course for women. Wouldn't recommend any weapon as it could be used against you.

5- drop them off at a gas station or 7/11 or some other well lighted are with cameras. As one of the responses said here and on my post most drunks get violent when they are kicked out.

6- stop driving after 10pm. That's when i typically stop. I still get good fares and tips from the people going home after dinner. Thus avoiding the bar crowd. Or just drive during the day.

7- relax a bit on your rules. Trust your intuition. It is always right. If you don't believe me, think about the times you didn't trust your intuition and thought damn I should have(n't) done that. Intuition is a powerful tool.

8- if you are that uncomfortable driving, then Find something else to do for work. Life's too short not to love what you're doing. I used to make over $180k a year loved it at first then it was killing my soul. Now I'm driving to supplement my savings while I'm in the process of a carreer change. I absolutely love driving. I've met the neatest people. Had awesome conversations. I get to help people get from A to B. I even help them carry their groceries or bags inside. I don't always get tipped for that, but maybe that was the only kindness the pax received all day.

One of the laws of the universe is what you put out comes back to you. If you want nice pax be nice to everyone. You want tips, tip other service people, you want to be respected, respect yourself and others. It also goes the other way when you judge, expect to be judged. When you put out there fear that men will hurt you, you will likely unconsciously find yourself in a compromising position. Sometimes shitty things happen to good people. But more often than not when you take a positive attitude such as being proud of being a driver doing a service to help drunk people get home and thankfully are not driving themselves, good will come back to you.


----------

